# Rangers 12/13.



## Newco anchorage (Jul 14, 2012)

We are 1/150 to win the 3RD division, that's if we don't get voted back into the PL because of the money teams will lose ( and i thought the spl didn't need us).


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 15, 2012)

I welcome our new Division 3 Overlords.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope we can stay up in SFL2, as it's a long time since I've been to a sold-out Recreation Park.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 15, 2012)

Div 3 gives me a chance to see the oldest derby match in Scotland.


----------



## Ungrateful (Jul 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> We are 1/150 to win the 3RD division, that's if we don't get voted back into the PL because of the money teams will lose ( and i thought the spl didn't need us).


 
It's not that the SPL don't need you. Of course the other clubs need the money and media interest that the sectarians hatreds you and your green-hooped business partner generate. So of course there'll be finacially worse off - at least in the short term. But they - or at least their supporters - want sporting integrity more. I'm sure many scumbag chairmen in the SPL will try to cobble together some last minute cheat to help you. I, like the majority of football fans in Scotland, including a majority of your New clubs' supporters, hope they fail. It is a blistering shame that the board of my local club were one of the shameful 5 who voted for SFL I.  

Anyway I hope that clears up any lingering confusion.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm sure Berwick Rangers are looking forwards to giving you a gubbing


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 15, 2012)

Ungrateful said:


> It's not that the SPL don't need you. Of course the other clubs need the money and media interest that the sectarians hatreds you and your green-hooped business partner generate. So of course there'll be finacially worse off - at least in the short term. But they - or at least their supporters - want sporting integrity more. I'm sure many scumbag chairmen in the SPL will try to cobble together some last minute cheat to help you. I, like the majority of football fans in Scotland, including a majority of your New clubs' supporters, hope they fail. It is a blistering shame that the board of my local club were one of the shameful 5 who voted for SFL I.
> 
> Anyway I hope that clears up any lingering confusion.






Sporting Integrity ? I don't remember them wanting it when Aberdeen twice were prevented from being relegated by telling the promoted team their stadium wasn't fit for the spl , then letting ICT ground share with them  or Livingston ground share with Motherwell. Sporting Integrity = getting the boot into Rangers.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 15, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I'm sure Berwick Rangers are looking forwards to giving you a gubbing






As will many other teams along with the sell out at their ground and the towns economy too.


----------



## Ungrateful (Jul 15, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Sporting Integrity ? I don't remember them wanting it when Aberdeen twice were prevented from being relegated by telling the promoted team their stadium wasn't fit for the spl , then letting ICT ground share with them or Livingston ground share with Motherwell. Sporting Integrity = getting the boot into Rangers.


 
I don't remember many Rangers interest groups complaining about the double standards at the time. And the chairmen who were lacking integrity on these occasions were only too willing to have buckled to Rangers too, if it hadn't been for the fans, for whom such acquiescence would have been the final straw.

However - whilst I realise have a victim mentality must be a reassurance in difficult time like this; y'know, makes you and your club seem important, I think you'll find the punishment is pretty much in line with other clubs who went into liquidation (Gretna, Livingston etc). Only they only owed a few percent of what Rangers cheated from their creditors. Gretana's debts, if memory served was about 4 million.... So a more proportional punishment might be Newco playing in the Juniors West Div. 3 (under 16s).... but to be fair the 3rd division is about right.


----------



## Red Faction (Jul 15, 2012)

.​Sky Sports would like to apologise to all subscribers for wrongly advertising they could watch Rangers in 3D.​They meant Rangers in D3​


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> As will many other teams along with the sell out at their ground and the towns economy too.



Thought quite a few of your fans had gone all pissy and refuse to attend games outside ibrox


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Thought quite a few of your fans had gone all pissy and refuse to attend games outside ibrox


They're worse than children throwing temper tantrums.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 16, 2012)

I like how anchorage's narrative now excludes the decade or so of outright fucking cheating his club did


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2012)

Balbi said:


> I like how anchorage's narrative now excludes the decade or so of outright fucking cheating his club did


he's just sorry the gravy train's been derailed


----------



## Balbi (Jul 16, 2012)

Some papist fuck put jelly and ice cream on the track


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Some papist fuck put jelly and ice cream on the track


we're having a party when rangers die
jelly and ice cream when rangers die


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 16, 2012)

Balbi said:


> I like how anchorage's narrative now excludes the decade or so of outright fucking cheating his club did


 

Cheating


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 16, 2012)

Ungrateful said:


> I don't remember many Rangers interest groups complaining about the double standards at the time. And the chairmen who were lacking integrity on these occasions were only too willing to have buckled to Rangers too, if it hadn't been for the fans, for whom such acquiescence would have been the final straw.
> 
> However - whilst I realise have a victim mentality must be a reassurance in difficult time like this; y'know, makes you and your club seem important, I think you'll find the punishment is pretty much in line with other clubs who went into liquidation (Gretna, Livingston etc). Only they only owed a few percent of what Rangers cheated from their creditors. Gretana's debts, if memory served was about 4 million.... So a more proportional punishment might be Newco playing in the Juniors West Div. 3 (under 16s).... but to be fair the 3rd division is about right.


 

Don't drink and type.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Cheating


 
Cheating.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 16, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Cheating.


 

How so ?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 16, 2012)

Avoiding paying the money you should have, and using it to pay players wages out of your price range.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Don't drink and type.


 
Roughly translated, I can't refute your points.


----------



## T & P (Jul 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> How so ?


 If you really need that explaining I don't think you should call yourself a football fan tbh.

_Still _not admitting culpability for what your club did... Still claiming it's all a conspiracy and only made to happen because everyone is out to get you.

Jesus fucking wept. Comical Ali didn't have anything on you.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the Brechin City game on the 28th


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 16, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Roughly translated, I can't refute your points.


 

Smoothly translated, i can't be arsed.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 16, 2012)

T & P said:


> If you really need that explaining I don't think you should call yourself a football fan tbh.
> 
> _Still _not admitting culpability for what your club did... Still claiming it's all a conspiracy and only made to happen because everyone is out to get you.
> 
> Jesus fucking wept. Comical Ali didn't have anything on you.


 

No one has anything on me.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 16, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Avoiding paying the money you should have, and using it to pay players wages out of your price range.


 


What money apart from last season did we avoid paying ?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> What money apart from last season did we avoid paying ?


Oh, I don't know, all the EBTs going back to 2001? £134m doesn't rack up overnight, or even over a year.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 16, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Oh, I don't know, all the EBTs going back to 2001? £134m doesn't rack up overnight, or even over a year.


 
EBT's are legal.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> EBT's are legal.


So why is the big tax case happening, then?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 16, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> So why is the big tax case happening, then?


 

They are saying we used them wrongly. Don't you know anything ?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> They are saying we used them wrongly. Don't you know anything ?


Well if you used them wrongly, then you didn't pay tax on them did you? Don't you know anything?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 16, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Well if you used them wrongly, then you didn't pay tax on them did you? Don't you know anything?


 
I never said we used them wrongly, the tax people are saying it and we did pay tax on them.Is that too hard for you to understand ?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I never said we used them wrongly, the tax people are saying it and we did pay tax on them.Is that too hard for you to understand ?


 
A few players made it clear their wages were paid via EBT, which is also wrong. Keep up....


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I never said we used them wrongly, the tax people are saying it and we did pay tax on them.Is that too hard for you to understand ?


Bleat bleat bleat.

If there's no substance to the accusations why has it trundled on for so long? Hmmm? It's not too hard for me to understand that allegedly ripping off the tax man might be a very bad idea, but it obviously is for you.

Your team distorted the game through doing so and now your reaping the rewards.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Smoothly translated, i can't be arsed.


 
A bit like your fans as your club went down the plughole and was liquidated......


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 16, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Bleat bleat bleat.
> 
> If there's no substance to the accusations why has it trundled on for so long? Hmmm? It's not too hard for me to understand that allegedly ripping off the tax man might be a very bad idea, but it obviously is for you.
> 
> Your team distorted the game through doing so and now your reaping the rewards.






Distorted the game by bringing better players in and improving coverage from the rest of the world. Shame on us.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 16, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> A bit like your fans as your club went down the plughole and was liquidated......






Newco = new company , not new club. Try and keep up, it's not too hard to understand.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Newco = new company , not new club. Try and keep up, it's not too hard to understand.


 
Clearly too difficult for you to understand.

By the way, if it is the same old club then all the punishments for the rules broken by that club can still be applied to the newco I take it?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 16, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Distorted the game by bringing better players in and improving coverage from the rest of the world. Shame on us.


 
That you may well have paid illegally, see the bit that distorted the game? Not too difficult to see really....


----------



## 1927 (Jul 16, 2012)

Isnt it funny how you can have no particular feeling about an issue and then cos of one single poster take the opinion that you hope a football club rots in hell?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 16, 2012)

1927 said:


> Isnt it funny how you can have no particular feeling about an issue and then cos of one single poster take the opinion that you hope a football club rots in hell?


 
I know, i'm a bit of a grump.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 16, 2012)

1927 said:


> Isnt it funny how you can have no particular feeling about an issue and then cos of one single poster take the opinion that you hope a football club rots in hell?


 
i've found this over the last couple of years. i went from not having any particular opinion on scottish football an being a neutral in all matters fitba to being Anyone But Rangers and all because of this gobshite.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm just glad I know decent sensible Rangers fans, who are keen to see the football challenges the third division will bring, otherwise I'd think all Rangers fans were blinkered like Mr Anchorage.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

bluestreak said:


> i've found this over the last couple of years. i went from not having any particular opinion on scottish football an being a neutral in all matters fitba to being Anyone But Rangers and all because of this gobshite.


Most of the people I know just aren't like him, thankfully. It's the arrogance of the man.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 16, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Most of the people I know just aren't like him, thankfully. It's the arrogance of the man.


Maybe if you weren't such an aggressive twat in your posts to him. 

You get what you give, generally.   And you've certainly given a lot, in this thread.   In fact I don't recall one reasonable post by you addressed at newco.   You may see 'the arrogance of the man'...anyone reading the thread who was a neutral...aka moi...would see an entirely different story.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Maybe if you weren't such an aggressive twat in your posts to him.
> 
> You get what you give, generally. And you've certainly given a lot, in this thread. In fact I don't recall one reasonable post by you addressed at newco. You may see 'the arrogance of the man'...anyone reading the thread who was a neutral...aka moi...would see an entirely different story.


Bollocks.

I have made lots of reasonable posts over the past few weeks, certainly no more aggressive than anybody else .

And if you're 'neutral' I'm a fairy with a magic wand


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 16, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> ...And if you're 'neutral' I'm a fairy with a magic wand


What's that then?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

What's what?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 17, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> You may see 'the arrogance of the man'...anyone reading the thread who was a neutral...aka moi...would see an entirely different story.


 
Perhaps you should address that point at bluestreak and 1927 who seem to disagree with you.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 17, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Perhaps you should address that point at bluestreak and 1927 who seem to disagree with you.


 
Neither of them have commented on my post.   Are you saying that eq/g's posts have not been aggressive and foul-mouthed - in the context of all other posts?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Neither of them have commented on my post. Are you saying that eq/g's posts have not been aggressive and foul-mouthed - in the context of all other posts?


I'm not the one using the c-word all the time or calling Celtic supporters 'faministas' and 'scum', so I don't know why you're singling me out all of a sudden.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 17, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Neither of them have commented on my post. Are you saying that eq/g's posts have not been aggressive and foul-mouthed - in the context of all other posts?


 
In the context of a football thread? No, not at all. You have claimed anchorage is the victim of persecution on here mind....



equationgirl said:


> I'm not the one using the c-word all the time or calling Celtic supporters 'faministas' and 'scum', so I don't know why you're singling me out all of a sudden.


 
DexterTCN is neutral, he just didn't see those posts. Otherwise he would have commented on them of course.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought I showed great restraint myself, considering some of the stuff that's been spouted.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 17, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> What's what?


What's that 'neutral' thing?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 17, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> What's that 'neutral' thing?


 
oh don't defend a "look at me" troll

just lets start posting fish


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

So DexterTCN, why are you singling me out for being aggressive all of a sudden? I'd really like to know.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> What's that 'neutral' thing?


That's you, NOT being neutral.

Now, where's that fish?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 17, 2012)

1927 said:


> Isnt it funny how you can have no particular feeling about an issue and then cos of one single poster take the opinion that you hope a football club rots in hell?


 
Yep. Wanker rage Anchorage in either of his logins is a trolling numpty that doesn't do Rangers any favours what so ever. I gave up posting on the Celtic threads a few years back because of his sectarian posts as it seems did Rosa too. 

I'm really glad the 'ignore' came back again.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

There's no place for sectarianism in football. I bollock people in the office for it, I find it highly inappropriate.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 17, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> So DexterTCN, why are you singling me out for being aggressive all of a sudden? I'd really like to know.


I think you posted someplace about supporting Aberdeen, might be wrong but I thought you did. (red clydeside tag argues against it slightly)

I just don't see why you're getting caught up in this crap. You're basically picking sides. Nothing's going to change, there will just be some more chants. It's still the same two gangs of wankers ruining the game in Scotland - there's just going to be an interesting period where they are not together then a big bang when they're back together and then same old shit unless, hopefully, more people than me get fed up of their historical/religious/colour/twisted nationality/..blah blah shit. It's shit and no-one cares apart form them and it's a constant fight to make it a thing by raising the stakes, stoking up the aggression, the sarcasm, the digs.*

If you're on one of the sides...same point.

It wasn't really you. 

* all this is in normal football too.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

My tagline refers to the political uprising in Glasgow from around 1910 to the 1930s, 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Clydeside

Nothing to do with my football leanings. I'm 'getting caught up in this crap' as you put it, because I live here, it's a current event happening around me.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 17, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> My tagline refers to the political uprising in Glasgow from around 1910 to the 1930s,
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Clydeside
> 
> Nothing to do with my football leanings. I'm 'getting caught up in this crap' as you put it, because I live here, it's a current event happening around me.


But you can't deny that you contribute to the crap.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> But you can't deny that you contribute to the crap.


No more or no less than anybody else, hence the question, why are you singling me out?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 17, 2012)

But Dexter you seem to be defending someone who actually goes out his way to disrupt threads and is the cause of the shit he gets. I'd seriously much prefer if everyone ignore the shit stirring bollock though I doubt this'll happen. 

I used to head to the Celtic threads to find out what's happening and see if anyone was posting about live games as I very rarely see them. Every time there was Wankeradge at it again with his usual bullshit. 

Not funny, not enjoyable, could be seen as seriously sectarian at times. Hardly surprising some louped in on his arse and others see him as a token pet to be toyed with. 

It's fucking tiresome I tells ya..!!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 17, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> No more or no less than anybody else, hence the question, why are you singling me out?


I think it's the 'equation' in your name. It means balance. You're not doing that.

Ultimate balance, in the concept of celtic and rangers, will hopefully eventually mean a dissipation of the animosity, history and nonsense that has blighted and cursed Scottish football for decades. This situation with rangers is a mere blip, normal service will be resumed....maybe everyone can take a break for a while, if nothing else.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 17, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I think it's the 'equation' in your name. It means balance. You're not doing that.
> 
> Ultimate balance, in the concept of celtic and rangers, will hopefully eventually mean a dissipation of the animosity, history and nonsense that has blighted and cursed Scottish football for decades. This situation with rangers is a mere blip, normal service will be resumed....maybe everyone can take a break for a while, if nothing else.


 
They'll probably get drawn in one of the cups.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 17, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> They'll probably get drawn in one of the cups.


Then hopefully the TV deal means that some of the money is distributed into whichever division rangers are in at the time.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I think it's the 'equation' in your name. It means balance. You're not doing that.
> 
> Ultimate balance, in the concept of celtic and rangers, will hopefully eventually mean a dissipation of the animosity, history and nonsense that has blighted and cursed Scottish football for decades. This situation with rangers is a mere blip, normal service will be resumed....maybe everyone can take a break for a while, if nothing else.


Since when has someone's username dictated how they post on this site? Loonspuddery!!!!

My word you're coming up with some seriously tenuous shite tonight - telling me how I should post based on my username and tagline.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2012)

Tbf though eq, I do usually post balls. And Dexter does have a certain serial killer obsession about you


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 17, 2012)

This is a Rangers thread. Can we please keep it about rangers and not " she said this so i said that". Thank you.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 17, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Yep. Wanker rage Anchorage in either of his logins is a trolling numpty that doesn't do Rangers any favours what so ever. I gave up posting on the Celtic threads a few years back because of his sectarian posts as it seems did Rosa too.
> 
> I'm really glad the 'ignore' came back again.


 

Aw didums. Do you weep at baby lambs falling down in a field ?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Aw didums. Do you weep at baby lambs falling down in a field ?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Aw didums. Do you weep at baby lambs falling down in a field ?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Brechin City Ramsden Cup match will be played in Brechin:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18868680

Ground has a capacity of around 3,960.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 17, 2012)

A belated and almost entirely ignorant contribution from me:

_Psychologically_, should be a good time to be a rangers fan.  Coming up through the ranks, breaking every divisional record, sense of clean hands and a (rare) feeling of doing the right thing, us against the world and all that.  3 years on, trimphal return - along with plenty of restored commercial and media interest as the next few seasons unfold.  Like I say, a very ill informed post from someone who is  (most certainly) not a rangers fan and hasn't a clue how this will affect player contracts, assets etc.  Not at all good I imagine.  There should though, amid the train wreck, be a series of positive things happening over the next few seasons that make it a, kind of, good time to be a fan.

That was my first attempt at building a career as a positive thinking, motivational speaker.  How did it go?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 17, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Brechin City Ramsden Cup match will be played in Brechin:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18868680
> 
> Ground has a capacity of around 3,960.


I'm sure all the wee toons are really excited at the thought of a gathering of rangers fans dropping in for matches. I'm sure the rangers fans'll behave with the utmost respect and decorum.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 17, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> I'm sure all the wee toons are really excited at the thought of a gathering of rangers fans dropping in for matches. I'm sure the rangers fans'll behave with the utmost respect and decorum.


 
Come in, come in! The kettles on...


----------



## Wilf (Jul 17, 2012)

(((((rangers fans overworked satnavs)))))


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 17, 2012)

Wilf said:


> A belated and almost entirely ignorant contribution from me:
> 
> _Psychologically_, should be a good time to be a rangers fan.  Coming up through the ranks, breaking every divisional record, sense of clean hands and a (rare) feeling of doing the right thing, us against the world and all that.  3 years on, trimphal return - along with plenty of restored commercial and media interest as the next few seasons unfold.  Like I say, a very ill informed post from someone who is  (most certainly) not a rangers fan and hasn't a clue how this will affect player contracts, assets etc.  Not at all good I imagine.  There should though, amid the train wreck, be a series of positive things happening over the next few seasons that make it a, kind of, good time to be a fan.
> 
> That was my first attempt at building a career as a positive thinking, motivational speaker.  How did it go?






This is how most Rangers fans see it ( myself included) though I don't think we as fans have anything to apologise for regarding clean hands and a rare feeling of doing the right thing. I think it might take more than 3 years if the sfa get their way regarding sanctions. You missed out the glory hunters not being present ,leaving tickets for the real fans. Other than believing the mhedia propaganda, it's a good start.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 17, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I just don't see why you're getting caught up in this crap...
> 
> Hopefully, more people than me get fed up of their historical/religious/colour/twisted nationality/..blah blah shit. It's shit and no-one cares apart form them and it's a constant fight to make it a thing by raising the stakes, stoking up the aggression, the sarcasm, the digs.*
> 
> If you're on one of the sides...same point.


 
It kind of seems to me that you're mostly annoyed that she's not buying into your simplistic notion of the sectarianism problem where Celtic and Rangers fans have to be equally bad and uniformly terrible.

Personally I'm fed up of condescending arseholes telling me what I think and how I act on the basis of what team I support. It's easy to point out the terrible extremes of tribalism that you see on the either side of the old firm divide. However, believing old firm fans to be the root of all evil and placing yourself on the other side of an imaginary divide from them is just the same kind of unthinking "us and them" pish.

You don't deserve a medal for supporting a non-old firm team. Equationgirl dealing with arguments involving sectarianism on their own merit is not an act of treachery for a non-old firm fan.

Get a fucking grip.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Wilf said:


> A belated and almost entirely ignorant contribution from me:
> 
> _Psychologically_, should be a good time to be a rangers fan. Coming up through the ranks, breaking every divisional record, sense of clean hands and a (rare) feeling of doing the right thing, us against the world and all that. 3 years on, trimphal return - along with plenty of restored commercial and media interest as the next few seasons unfold. Like I say, a very ill informed post from someone who is (most certainly) not a rangers fan and hasn't a clue how this will affect player contracts, assets etc. Not at all good I imagine. There should though, amid the train wreck, be a series of positive things happening over the next few seasons that make it a, kind of, good time to be a fan.
> 
> That was my first attempt at building a career as a positive thinking, motivational speaker. How did it go?


*applauds*

I think it went well


----------



## Wilf (Jul 17, 2012)

@ New Anchorage - Yes, I wasn't clear, I did mean the club as an _organisation_ having clean hands. Wasn't getting into fan based manual hygiene at this point.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 17, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> *applauds*
> 
> I think it went well


 I'm going to become a hybrid of Alvin Hall, Oprah Winfrey and Roy Keene.  Healthy camp finances and huggy emotional intelligence - or I'll kick yer head in.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Wilf said:


> I'm going to become a hybrid of Alvin Hall, Oprah Winfrey and Roy Keene. Healthy camp finances and huggy emotional intelligence - or I'll kick yer head in.


Something for everyone there, I'll think you'll be a hit on the motivational circuit.

Love the catchphrase 'or I'll kick your heid in'. Nice


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 17, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> It kind of seems to me that you're mostly annoyed that she's not buying into your simplistic notion of the sectarianism problem where Celtic and Rangers fans have to be equally bad and uniformly terrible.
> 
> Personally I'm fed up of condescending arseholes telling me what I think and how I act on the basis of what team I support. It's easy to point out the terrible extremes of tribalism that you see on the either side of the old firm divide. However, believing old firm fans to be the root of all evil and placing yourself on the other side of an imaginary divide from them is just the same kind of unthinking "us and them" pish.
> 
> ...


I don't usually bother with condescending arseholes, either.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I don't usually bother with condescending arseholes, either.


Are you ever going to say why you were singling me out?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 17, 2012)

Most likely as I hadn't been to the gym yesterday and got drunk instead.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 17, 2012)

Wilf said:


> (((((rangers fans overworked satnavs)))))


 
your average old firm fan always had an overworked satnav . . . and that was just for the home games.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> This is a Rangers thread. Can we please keep it about rangers and not " she said this so i said that". Thank you.


This is a sevco thread I think you'll find.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Most likely as I hadn't been to the gym yesterday and got drunk instead.


Suddenly everything becomes clear....


----------



## Wilf (Jul 17, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> your average old firm fan always had an overworked satnav . . . and that was just for the home games.


As a Man U fan I still love it at Old Trafford when the tannoy does the 'will Mr Nigel Pringle of Carshalton, Surrey...' thing. / I really wish any fucker from more than 30 miles outside Manchester would sort their travel plans out beforehand, _*quietly*_.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 17, 2012)

Do they still get to have a thread?  Shouldn't we have some kind of vote about that?


----------



## framed (Jul 17, 2012)

There's not a team like the Glasgow Rangers, because THEY ARE DEAD!

They have left this mortal coil, they are deceased, no more, kaput, finished, deid.

And remember, EBT's are legal... except when they're not!

Anyone else in Scottish football who believes that Celtic and rangers are 'business partners' do not know the contempt that that club is held in by all hoops fans. Fcuk what the respective boardrooms think of each other (and I believe that there is no love lost there either these days).

I am looking forward to the big matches against Hearts, Hibs, Dundee United and Aberdeen. Only Hearts fans come anywhere near the bile of their cousins at the SevcoDome, they will do as adequate replacements for a 90 minute bigotfest four times a season.

We will neither mourn 'the rainjurs' nor miss them and I wish them a long stay in the lower divisions.

The second liquidation is looming chaps, watch this space...


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 17, 2012)

Mmm more ice cram and jelly


----------



## starfish (Jul 17, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I'm not the one using the c-word all the time or calling Celtic supporters 'faministas' and 'scum', so I don't know why you're singling me out all of a sudden.


 
Kiddie fiddlers too. You forgot kiddie fiddlers.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

starfish said:


> Kiddie fiddlers too. You forgot kiddie fiddlers.


My bad. I'm making a list in case this happens again. Anything else I missed?


----------



## starfish (Jul 17, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> My bad. I'm making a list in case this happens again. Anything else I missed?


 
I thinks Brendans & Declans have been bandied about & there has been the occasional taig uttered but i think weve covered most of them.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 17, 2012)

Rangers beat Airdrie 2-1. We are the giant killers of the 3rd.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Rangers beat Airdrie 2-1. We are the giant killers of the 3rd.


no you're not, you're a lot of very naughty boys


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Rangers beat Airdrie 2-1. We are the giant killers of the 3rd.


And when did you do this exactly? I thought the first game was the Brechin match in the 28th? 

Also: Brown consortium wants to raise £10m to buy out Green et al:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18880822


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 17, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Rangers beat Airdrie 2-1. We are the giant killers of the 3rd.


 
Fish Sir!! Thousands of Em..


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> no you're not, you're a lot of very naughty boys


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 18, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Rangers beat Airdrie 2-1. We are the giant killers of the 3rd.


 
The referee had to warn an Airdrie player for a comment about Rangers being a ‘Third Division team’ but they held on to win.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 18, 2012)

De Laurentiis to invest in Rangers?

17/07/2012 19:15 to Naples Magazine 
Source: Parliamocidicalcio

Objective: Invest in Scotland, briefing in place. Mission: To return a big club to its former glory. Location: Scotland. Objective: Rangers Football Club



The Napoli president Aurelio De Laurentiis, is considering the idea of buying a club abroad. The choice of the filmmaker is on the historic Scottish club of Glasgow Rangers, Scotland, holder of 54 titles, 33 Scottish Cups, 27 Scottish League Cups and one Cup Winners' Cup, making them the team with the most titles in the world. However, there have recently been financial woes that led to bankruptcy and winding up on June 14, 2012. After the company was forced to start from the fourth division, there has been a mourning from the whole football world on the importance of the club.

De Laurentiis has indicated his intention to export the Napoli model abroad and is considering the transaction costs. The idea is to renew and follow the experience with the Rangers, recorded by a court to the tune of 25 million euros, and return the Rangers to the top flight in a few years. Not only is it the the same project and the same aspiration, but there is also another point of contact with the past: Edy Reja, the man who dragged the Napoli from Serie C to Europe, is interested. Can he implement and succeed with this in the land of kilts, bagpipes and sea monsters?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2012)

That last sentence is pure gold


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 19, 2012)

Balbi said:


> That last sentence is pure gold







Idiot that he is. Nessie lives in a fresh water Loch (a lake, to them English folk).


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 19, 2012)

Balbi said:


> That last sentence is pure gold


I thought so - sounds like some crazy film plot to me.


----------



## framed (Jul 19, 2012)

The number of people who want to invest in this 'world brand' and yet... So far they've got Charlie Green and the alternative of the Brown Bomber with his £40,000. Barry Fergassin is also said to be 'aye ready' to chip in 50 bob, although Barry needs to be careful as he has already admitted his culpability in the EBT scam by negotiating his own deal with the taxman. EBT's are of course legal, ahem...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 19, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Rangers beat Airdrie 2-1. We are the giant killers of the 3rd.


How?. You can't play friendlies as your membership hasn't been transferred.


----------



## starfish (Jul 19, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> How?. You can't play friendlies as your membership hasn't been transferred.


 
Behind closed doors training exercise at Murray Park from what ive read.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 19, 2012)

starfish said:


> Behind closed doors training exercise at Murray Park from what ive read.


So it wasn't a real game then, really?


----------



## starfish (Jul 19, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> So it wasn't a real game then, really?


 
Nah, 10-21er, jumpers for goalposts.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 19, 2012)

starfish said:


> Nah, 10-21er, jumpers for goalposts.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 20, 2012)

Sevco accepting transfer embargo from September: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18929983

This timeframe allows them to accept transfer through the current window, but not between 1 Sept 12 and 31 Aug 13. 

I still think a transfer embargo on top of fines is a bit much.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 20, 2012)

How much of a squad do they have?   I wonder if there'll be a queue of 1st/2nd Div players ready to go there?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 21, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> How much of a squad do they have? I wonder if there'll be a queue of 1st/2nd Div players ready to go there?


I think they'll take a lot of the youth squad to make up the numbers, myself, after all there isn't any money to pay for established players to come to the club.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 21, 2012)

There will be no end of players wanting to be part of The Great Comeback © Newco anchorage.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 21, 2012)

framed said:


> The second liquidation is looming chaps, watch this space...


 
Please let it be Celtic and the rest of those "which team do you support bigots" can join the Ranger's ones and fuck off quietly.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 21, 2012)

19sixtysix said:


> Please let it be Celtic and the rest of those "which team do you support bigots" can join the Ranger's ones and fuck off quietly.


 

Pick any of the the spl. They now want Rangers media rights ( yet can live without us)


----------



## framed (Jul 21, 2012)

NO chance of that, we are finanically solvent, unlike most of the rest of the 'rangers fans without the bus fare', sorry, other clubs, that play in the SFL and SPL.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 21, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> There will be no end of players wanting to be part of The Great Comeback © Newco anchorage.


LOL

Anyway, what are sevco going to pay the players with? Magic beans?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 22, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> LOL
> 
> Anyway, what are sevco going to pay the players with? Magic beans?


 

I think there are things called EBT's which are all the rage.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 22, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I think there are things called EBT's which are all the rage.


Paying wages via EBT is illegal as you've been told several times already. Besides, you still have to have the money in the first place. Which new rangers doesn't.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 22, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Paying wages via EBT is illegal as you've been told several times already. Besides, you still have to have the money in the first place. Which new rangers doesn't.


 

New Rangers = Rangers = World Record Trophy Winners = World Most Successful Football Club= Rangers.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 22, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> New Rangers = Rangers = World Record Trophy Winners = World Most Successful Football Club= Rangers.


New Rangers is not the same, and the trophies/titles may get stripped as well you know. 

Given that your ckub went bust, creditors are waiting to get paid and the big tax case has not yet been resolved, where is the money with which to pay the players? EBTs may hide money but they don't magically make it out of thin air.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 22, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> New Rangers is not the same, and the trophies/titles may get stripped as well you know.
> 
> Given that your ckub went bust, creditors are waiting to get paid and the big tax case has not yet been resolved, where is the money with which to pay the players? EBTs may hide money but they don't magically make it out of thin air.


 

Why are you worried ? The club never went bust as for the big tax case, do you even know what has happened ? Have you heard of people paying money for season books to watch football, pay at the gate, sponsorship , tv money and money made from commercial ventures ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> The club never went bust


http://www.forbes.com/sites/timwors...pens-to-companies-that-rely-on-human-capital/


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> New Rangers is not the same, and the trophies/titles may get stripped as well you know.
> 
> Given that your ckub went bust, creditors are waiting to get paid and the big tax case has not yet been resolved, where is the money with which to pay the players? EBTs may hide money but they don't magically make it out of thin air.


i'm looking forward to the history of the new club: founded summer 2012, folded summer 2013


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 22, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Why are you worried ? The club never went bust as for the big tax case, do you even know what has happened ? Have you heard of people paying money for season books to watch football, pay at the gate, sponsorship , tv money and money made from commercial ventures ?


I'm not worried. Your club has gone bust as Rangers owes up to £134m and could not pay the debt. To continue trading under those circumstances would be illegal - I'm also guessing that the take home from all those income streams you mention won't add up to £134m, let alone anything left over to pay new players.

But don't let the facts get in the way.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 22, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Why are you worried ? The club never went bust as for the big tax case, do you even know what has happened ? Have you heard of people paying money for season books to watch football, pay at the gate, sponsorship , tv money and money made from commercial ventures ?


 
The company _is _the club. Or do you think supporters buy shares for the sake of it?

As for season tickets, I thought Bomber told you all not to buy them?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 22, 2012)

dp


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 22, 2012)

Honestly, I think they should be stripped of the 4 titles they won whilst using EBTs. They'd be insisting on the same if it was any other club, especially if it was Celtic.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm just fed up of the whole shebang now. Getting really annoyed with McCoist's whining that they've been punished enough (they've had a fine and err, that's it) and that he won't accept stripping of titles. If only it were that easy, criminals stating that they won't accept guilty verdicts ...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 22, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Honestly, I think they should be stripped of the 4 titles they won whilst using EBTs. They'd be insisting on the same if it was any other club, especially if it was Celtic.


Thought you were an Aberdeen supporter?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 22, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Thought you were an Aberdeen supporter?


And? 
Does that mean I can't have an opinion on whether or not the titles should be stripped?

Have you been drinking again?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 22, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I'm just fed up of the whole shebang now. Getting really annoyed with McCoist's whining that they've been punished enough (they've had a fine and err, that's it) and that he won't accept stripping of titles. If only it were that easy, criminals stating that they won't accept guilty verdicts ...


They did get kicked out of Europe and out of the Premiership too, but if the players weren't properly registered due to EBT usage (under SFA rules) then the titles should be stripped.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 22, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> They did get kicked out of Europe and out of the Premiership too, but if the players weren't properly registered due to EBT usage (under SFA rules) then the titles should be stripped.





equationgirl said:


> They did get kicked out of Europe and out of the Premiership too, but if the players weren't properly registered due to EBT usage (under SFA rules) then the titles should be stripped.


Not so much punishments as consequences of going bust and starting again as a new club.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 22, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Not so much punishments as consequences of going bust and starting again as a new club.


You loved my post so much you quoted it twice?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 22, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> You loved my post so much you quoted it twice?


Didn't hear you the first time 

Weird phone fuck ups abound. Did you get 2 alerts?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 22, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> And?
> Does that mean I can't have an opinion on whether or not the titles should be stripped?
> 
> Have you been drinking again?


No, I've not read enough of your posts to require drink.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 22, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> No, I've not read enough of your posts to require drink.


Funny


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 22, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Didn't hear you the first time
> 
> Weird phone fuck ups abound. Did you get 2 alerts?


Just the one. Sadly.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 22, 2012)

I know hatred makes you all stupid regarding Rangers, but try and get over it. Rangers are still here, have our history intact and will be back on top in 3 or 4 seasons. Live with it. Watch your own teams try and live without us.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 22, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I know hatred makes you all stupid regarding Rangers, but try and get over it. Rangers are still here, have our history intact and will be back on top in 3 or 4 seasons. Live with it. Watch your own teams try and live without us.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 23, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I know hatred makes you all stupid regarding Rangers, but try and get over it. Rangers are still here, have our history intact and will be back on top in 3 or 4 seasons. Live with it. Watch your own teams try and live without us.


Have you learnt nothing from this whole saga??

Honestly, you're just being a twat with this 'you all hate Rangers' vitriol. People don't hate Rangers, they hate the bigoted narrow-minded bollocks you insist on pedalling in spite of the facts that say otherwise.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 23, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Have you learnt nothing from this whole saga??
> 
> Honestly, you're just being a twat with this 'you all hate Rangers' vitriol. People don't hate Rangers, they hate the bigoted narrow-minded bollocks you insist on pedalling in spite of the facts that say otherwise.


----------



## framed (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 25, 2012)

Black and Beattie might sign today for us if sporting integrity allows that is.


----------



## framed (Jul 25, 2012)

The glaring lack of ambition of both players is apparent, but not surprising given that they are both longstanding 'Sevco Rainjurs' supporters. No doubt they are where they want to be, with 'the mighty rainjurs' in Division 3, and long may they both prosper there.

You have to admire the audacity (and blatant dishonesty) of a club that already owes £800,000 to Hearts (the former employers of Black and Beattie) for the acquisition of Lee Wallace, but which is now, apparently, able to splash the cash on securing the services of these two 'rainjurs' supporting eejits.

Given that Sevco is the most likely candidate in British football for yet another company liquidation procedure, their stay at the BigotDome may well prove to be short-lived.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 26, 2012)

So Robbie Savage wants to play for Rangers, must be after some league titles and some medals.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 26, 2012)

framed said:


> The glaring lack of ambition of both players is apparent, but not surprising given that they are both longstanding 'Sevco Rainjurs' supporters. No doubt they are where they want to be, with 'the mighty rainjurs' in Division 3, and long may they both prosper there.
> 
> You have to admire the audacity (and blatant dishonesty) of a club that already owes £800,000 to Hearts (the former employers of Black and Beattie) for the acquisition of Lee Wallace, but which is now, apparently, able to splash the cash on securing the services of these two 'rainjurs' supporting eejits.
> 
> Given that Sevco is the most likely candidate in British football for yet another company liquidation procedure, their stay at the BigotDome may well prove to be short-lived.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 26, 2012)

We are owed more money than we owe regarding football debts. We can sign who we want.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 26, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> We are owed more money than we owe regarding football debts. We can sign who we want.


 
Source?


----------



## framed (Jul 26, 2012)

There is no source for his assertions, the only source needed for the average bear is the misguided belief that they are 'the peepul' and therefore entitled to a specially reserved place in Scottish football. The level of denial and sense of entitlement among the supporters of Sevco Rainjurs beggars belief. 
​Their football debt (i.e. the outstanding transfer cash that they have yet to pay to other clubs for players like Wallace and Jelavic) is £3.5m. Perhaps 'Notaclue Anchorage' can illuminate us as to how much and which clubs owe 'Sevco Rainjurs' a combined amount that is more than their own £3.5m football debt?​ 
*Rangers creditors formally reject CVA proposal*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-18441178

Just in case Newco Wankerage is unaware of the facts, here's a recent article which maps out the actual and potential (based on the outcome of the Big Tax case) debts of Oldco Rangers (1873-2012). Whilst it is true that, strictly speaking, Newco does not inherit the debts of Oldco, it is equally true that Newco does not inherit the perceived profits associated with the transfer of Oldco's players' contracts to other clubs. If you don't want to take on the debt, what gives you the idea that you are entitled to the profit? 

It's like the current banking crisis applied to football, where those being bailed out are happy to see the debts nationalised and the profits privatised. The bankers might be able to get away with it because they have friends in high places, but there's no way a ramshackle outfit like rangers is going to be allowed to shirk their obligations to the exchequer.

Charlie Green - _who does not own the contracts of the players who renegotiated their deals when they took a 75% wage cut to keep the club alive_ - is currently trying to extort monies from various clubs where former rangers players have now signed on. This, despite the fact that his 'new' club Sevco Rainjurs does not officially exist and does not yet have membership of the SFA, or a license to play in the Scottish Football League. 

*Rangers CVA key facts*

Rangers administrators' CVA offers 8-9p in the pound (best case scenario)
Administrators fees: £5.5m
Football debts: £3.5m
HMRC owed: £21.5m
Ticketus owed: £26.7m
Total owed to unsecured creditors: £55m


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 26, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> *We are owed more money than we owe regarding football debts.* We can sign who we want.


 
You have evidence for this claim of course?


----------



## framed (Jul 26, 2012)

This claim is presumably based on the estimated value the players who left Oldco for pastures new recently, but who are not actually 'owned' by, or employees of Charles Green's Sevco, despite Mr Green's attempts to embezzle cash out of their new employers.

Sevco released their proposed season ticket prices for this season – £258 for adults. According to The Herald today, Sevco have sold 450 tickets, which would generate £116k.

For every 10,000 full price adult tickets Sevco sell they can expect an income of £2.58m. 40,000 sales would bring in just over £10m.

The cost Rangers faced to run a football club at Ibrox, before employing any staff whatsoever, has varied in recent seasons, but not dipped below £16m. On top of this Rangers employed around 200 non-playing staff plus dozens of players.

Obviously, as a third division club, there will be a need to scale down these costs appropriately and it's highly unlikely that 'Sevco Rainjurs' can continue to pay Mr McCoist £20,000 a week to manage them in Division 3. Come October when Sevco can tear up the old contract and pay the Super Yin a more appropriate couple of hundred quid a week, will we see the bold Alistair do his 'walking away' trick?

Bummer Brown and Barry Freemason await in the sidelines with their fifty bob takeover plan, right enough... 

But no worries, eh Anchorage, cos 'youse are ra peepul' and everybody owes you - right?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 27, 2012)

framed said:


> This claim is presumably based on the estimated value the players who left Oldco for pastures new recently, but who are not actually 'owned' by, or employees of Charles Green's Sevco, despite Mr Green's attempts to embezzle cash out of their new employers.
> 
> Sevco released their proposed season ticket prices for this season – £258 for adults. According to The Herald today, Sevco have sold 450 tickets, which would generate £116k.
> 
> ...


Clearly Newco anchorage will claim this is mhathematics


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 27, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> You have evidence for this claim of course?





The money Everton owe us from Jelavic. From what I remember we owe 3 m and are owed 3.2 m. I await the experts to debunk this remembrance of mine.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 27, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> The money Everton owe us from Jelavic. From what I remember we owe 3 m and are owed 3.2 m. I await the experts to debunk this remembrance of mine.


 
As m said, where is the evidence, not what do or don't you remember.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 27, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> The money Everton owe us from Jelavic. From what I remember we owe 3 m and are owed 3.2 m. I await the experts to debunk this remembrance of mine.


 
Even if your memory is correct, that money belongs to old rangers and their creditors. Sevco is not a creditor of old rangers to the best of my knowledge, and even if it were a creditor there's no way the whole £3.2m would go to them anyway.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 27, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> As m said, where is the evidence, not what do or don't you remember.


 

I think m said pop muzik.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's a question: what freehold property was owned by old rangers? Other than the obvious ibrox stadium and murray park training ground.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 27, 2012)

Have they got a license yet?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Have they got a license yet?


Not seen anything.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 27, 2012)

There is talk of a conditional temporary licence to enable the Brechin match to go ahead.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's a news article about the debts owed to Rangers, from April:
http://sport.stv.tv/football/clubs/rangers/302780-rangers-owe-over-33m-to-football-clubs/



> The publication by Duff and Phelps also shows Rangers are owed £3.8m from other football clubs "in respect of deferred transfer fees which fall due over a period of time up to May 31, 2014".


----------



## framed (Jul 27, 2012)

Notice how he dodges the real numbers every time they are presented to him... 

"If I remember correctly..." lol 

The Rupert Murdoch strategy... "Er, I don't recall, M'Lud..."

How many more dead bodies can you step over and pretend not to notice Wankerage?


Denial, Deflection, Delirium...


----------



## framed (Jul 27, 2012)

Sevco Scotland granted conditional license to play by SFA

*Rangers get green light*

http://sportinglife.aol.co.uk/football/news/article/22882/7944416/rangers-get-green-light


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 28, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19012042
Only for Brechin match, although full licence expected by this time next week.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 28, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I think m said pop muzik.


 
_'New York, London, Paris, Munich'_

Four cities Sevco Rangers won't be playing competitive football in anytime soon.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 28, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> _'New York, London, Paris, Munich'_
> 
> Four cities Sevco Rangers won't be playing competitive football in anytime soon.


 
Or which the Faminista will be able to pollute.


----------



## manny-p (Jul 28, 2012)

framed said:


> Bummer Brown


 
Less of the homophobic shit pal.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome to Rangers, Mr Black. The worlds most successful football club.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 28, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Welcome to Rangers, Mr Black. The worlds youngest football club.


----------



## legz (Jul 28, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Welcome to Rangers, Mr Black. The worlds most successful football club.



This is getting like the parrot sketch. You still don't get it. Rangers don't exist anymore. They're insolvent. Dead. Not coming back. They had the chance to keep that identity. It meant satisfactorily settling their debts. They didn't. When they disappeared, their history went with them.
The newco has no history. No trophies. No previous successes. If they beat brechin it'll be the first time they've won anything. 

Oh, and it's going to take 48 seasons at the very least just to be the most successful Scottish club. 

Yeah I know the blokes a troll


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 28, 2012)

Dean Sheils looks set to sign for Rangers today or tomorrow. Good going for a club which doesn't exist.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 28, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Welcome to Rangers, Mr Black. The worlds most successful football club.


That's the spirit,if nothing else works,a total pig-headed unwillingness to look facts in the face will see you through


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 28, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Dean Sheils looks set to sign for Rangers today or tomorrow. Good going for a club which doesn't exist.


Probably can't sign until the full licence is awarded.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 28, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Here's a question: what freehold property was owned by old rangers? Other than the obvious ibrox stadium and murray park training ground.


Anybody got an answer to this?


----------



## framed (Jul 28, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Less of the homophobic shit pal.


 

There was no homophobic intent to the statement. His nickname is 'Bomber', I referred to him as 'bummer' as in he is a 'bum' without the money or wits to run rangers. I am Scottish, a 'bummer' is not a word I have ever regarded as homophobic, or that I've heard used in a homphobic context. My interpretation of it as a Scottish colloquialism is entirely different to your wishful thinking. I've heard 'bumming' used in a homophobic sense in recent years, but not 'bummer'. Maybe it's a generational thing, or perhaps you are just nitpicking and finding inferences where there are none? Where I was brought up, a 'bum' was someone who 'bummed himself up', as in he was a boaster, a bragger, a bighead - someone who talks out of his arse! A 'bum' or 'bummer' was someone associated with lies and tall tales. The American use of the word is that a 'bum' is a tramp. Maybe another generation in England has appropriated the word as a homophobic insult, but it certainly was not my interpretation or intention to use it in that context.

I also referred to Barry Ferguson as 'Barry Freemason'. Why didn't I refer to him as 'Bummer' or 'Bummy' Ferguson or something similar, if the real intention of the post was meant to be homophobic?

Might I suggest that you're talking out of your bum, 'pal' ?

The truth is that there was no homophobic intention, inference or content in my post, but it's a nicely convenient PC deflection from the real substance of the post. It's known in football as playing the man rather than the ball.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 29, 2012)

Can you now explain away your religious insult to Ferguson?   





framed said:


> I also referred to Barry Ferguson as 'Barry Freemason'. Why didn't I refer to him as 'Bummer' or 'Bummy' Ferguson or something similar, if the real intention of the post was meant to be homophobic?....


Because that was a religious insult, not a sexual one.

You're pointing out his religion.

Because it's relevant to you.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 29, 2012)

Religious and/or homophobic insults have no place in football, or on this thread. Please don't use them.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 29, 2012)

Today will see the start of a new era for Rangers. It will be good to get back to football after all the carry on of the past year.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 29, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Can you now explain away your religious insult to Ferguson?
> Because that was a religious insult, not a sexual one.
> 
> You're pointing out his religion.


 
I know of RC Freemasons, Freemasonry is not a religion.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I know of RC Freemasons, Freemasonry is not a religion.


I think the context of framed's post is quite clear.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 29, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I think the context of framed's post is quite clear.


 
Yes it is and it's not bigotted.


----------



## manny-p (Jul 29, 2012)

framed said:


> There was no homophobic intent to the statement. His nickname is 'Bomber', I referred to him as 'bummer' as in he is a 'bum' without the money or wits to run rangers. I am Scottish, a 'bummer' is not a word I have ever regarded as homophobic, or that I've heard used in a homphobic context. My interpretation of it as a Scottish colloquialism is entirely different to your wishful thinking. I've heard 'bumming' used in a homophobic sense in recent years, but not 'bummer'. Maybe it's a generational thing, or perhaps you are just nitpicking and finding inferences where there are none? Where I was brought up, a 'bum' was someone who 'bummed himself up', as in he was a boaster, a bragger, a bighead - someone who talks out of his arse! A 'bum' or 'bummer' was someone associated with lies and tall tales. The American use of the word is that a 'bum' is a tramp. Maybe another generation in England has appropriated the word as a homophobic insult, but it certainly was not my interpretation or intention to use it in that context.
> 
> I also referred to Barry Ferguson as 'Barry Freemason'. Why didn't I refer to him as 'Bummer' or 'Bummy' Ferguson or something similar, if the real intention of the post was meant to be homophobic?
> 
> ...


 
Not nitpicking, honestly thought that you were hinting that you were saying bomber brown liked to take it up the bum and that you were using his sexual preference as a stick to beat him with.

You are way off the mark saying I am using a 'PC deflection' as I have no agenda here other than calling you out for something you have said which you have now clarified. So we are pals once more.x

p.s- I ain't an ingloid!


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 29, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Can you now explain away your religious insult to Ferguson?
> Because that was a religious insult, not a sexual one.
> 
> You're pointing out his religion.
> ...







It's the same when they sing " who's the mason in the black" to any ref who dares to give the opposing team a decision, or sing to other fans that they are Huns. It's not to do with religion( though we know it is) its to do with banter. Shame on you for thinking the jolly craic bhoys are bigots. It's you who are the bigot in their minds for not being one of them.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I know of RC Freemasons, Freemasonry is not a religion.





I know of a Protestant Fenian, how does your defence work with that one when you say we call all Catholics Fenians?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 29, 2012)

1-0 Little.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Yes it is and it's not bigotted.


 
It's kind of stupid though.

2012 and there's people still flogging the masonic conspiracy horse?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 29, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I know of a Protestant Fenian, how does your defence work with that one when you say we call all Catholics Fenians?


 
Please, tell us more about this protestant fenian you know.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 29, 2012)

1-1 now.





inflatable jesus said:


> Please, tell us more about this protestant fenian you know.


 

Wolfe Tone.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 29, 2012)

Wolfe Tone was a member of the United Irishmen, he died in 1798. The Fenian Brotherhood was founded in the 1850's. Fenian was first used as a term in the late 1850's.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Wolfe Tone was a member of the United Irishmen, he died in 1798. The Fenian Brotherhood was founded in the 1850's. Fenian was first used as a term in the late 1850's.


 

Was he against the British ? If so then he was a fenian.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 29, 2012)

Extra time now. Oh the drama.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 29, 2012)

2-1 now super Lee.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 29, 2012)

Rangers win 2-1 after extra time.


----------



## starfish (Jul 29, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I know of a Protestant Fenian, how does your defence work with that one when you say we call all Catholics Fenians?


 
How can a Protestant be a Fenian when you say that Hun is a derogatory term for all Protestants. Surely that disproves your theory.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> How can a Protestant be a Fenian when you say that Hun is a derogatory term for all Protestants. Surely that disproves your theory.


 
A fenian is against the British crown and for irish republicanism no matter the religion. As for hun, you already know that one. You are not too smart are you ?


----------



## starfish (Jul 29, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> A fenian is against the British crown and for irish republicanism no matter the religion. As for hun, you already know that one. You are not too smart are you ?


 
I'm smarter than the average bear.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> I'm smarter than the average bear.


 
Yogi or Boo-Boo ?


----------



## framed (Jul 29, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Can you now explain away your religious insult to Ferguson?
> Because that was a religious insult, not a sexual one.
> 
> You're pointing out his religion.
> ...


 

I never mentioned religion and have no interest in it. I never regarded the 'Mason in the Black' song as a religious slur either. Many Scottish referees are/were members of the Freemasons, just as many policemen, judges, local politicians, businessmen and footballers are/were masons. The idea of them being masons gives way to the 'masonic conspiracy' theories, but again I don't see the religious inference.

Freemasonry is not synonomous with Protestantism.

Not all Freemasons are Protestants, just as not all Fenians are Catholics.

Had I been making a reference to the Orange Order, you might have had a case.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 29, 2012)

Rangers 2-1. Interesting score - the way some people have been carrying on you'd think they would have beaten Brechin 22-1.

I think the season will turn out to be quite eventful


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 29, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Rangers 2-1. Interesting score - the way some people have been carrying on you'd think they would have beaten Brechin 22-1.
> 
> I think the season will turn out to be quite eventful


 

It was good to get back to football. They looked very rusty and Brechin could have scored on more than one occasion. We're gonna win the cup.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 29, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> It was good to get back to football. They looked very rusty and Brechin could have scored on more than one occasion. We're gonna win the cup.


And the arrogance is back 

My money's on Berwick Rangers, bro


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> We're gonna whine and whine


*corrected for you*


----------



## starfish (Jul 29, 2012)

Wasn't exactly a 5 star performance. Judging by the new top anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Was he against the British ? If so then he was a fenian.


You thick fuck


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> Wasn't exactly a 5 star performance.


Even five star the band would have done better


----------



## Red About Town (Jul 29, 2012)

What is wrong with some people?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 29, 2012)

lol that's quite funny  (spelt wrongly though)


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 29, 2012)

Red About Town said:


> What is wrong with some people?


 
A pea do earlier today:


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 29, 2012)

Red About Town said:


> What is wrong with some people?


 

A bit like the ice cream and jelly thing. Only this is correct.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 29, 2012)

starfish said:


> Wasn't exactly a 5 star performance. Judging by the new top anyway.


 

1972 tribute top, the 5 stars are on the side.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 29, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> lol that's quite funny (spelt wrongly though)


 
And bit by bit.....


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> And bit by bit.....


what?  I'm a paedo now?


----------



## starfish (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh dear, i feel so foolish.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 29, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> what? I'm a paedo now?


 
No, you're mister neutral.....


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 29, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> A bit like the ice cream and jelly thing. Only this is correct.


What the fuck are you on about? They can't even spell it right!


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> What the fuck are you on about? They can't even spell it right!


 

Why do you need to swear?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> And bit by bit.....


 
The faminista find another target to vent their bile on...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No, you're mister neutral.....


I am, you're not.   I make comments, you make judgements.

I say a pic is quite funny, you reply saying it is part of a body of work which means I'm the opposite religion from you.  Archaic nonsense.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 30, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I am, you're not. I make comments, you make judgements.
> 
> I say a pic is quite funny, you reply saying it is part of a body of work which means I'm the opposite religion from you. Archaic nonsense.


 
Wrong again, I have no religion, I don't believe in any god whatever his/her stripe. Nor am I making a point about your religion, or probable lack of one. Of course i'm not neutral, it's a football thread and I support a team that were the rivals of the team-or former team-this thread is about, why would I be neutral?!

Your rather myopic view on things here isn't noticably neutral, it's perfectly acceptable and frankly the norm on football threads, but neutral? No, not really.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> ...Nor am I making a point about your religion, or probable lack of one....


what was your point then?   'bit by bit'


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

Torbett fc release a statement. Why would they feel the need to respond to Mr Green's comment about the bigots and then say they won't respond with a statement, but issue a statement? 

*Jane Lewis ‏@JaneLewisSport*
*Re. Charles Green comments yesterday - Celtic have released a statement. "These comments are not worthy of any response from Celtic FC...*

*Jane Lewis ‏@JaneLewisSport*
*Celtic add ''We presume the matter would now be one for the Scottish Football Association and the Scottish Football League to deal with."*


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> Oh dear, i feel so foolish.


 

Should your head not be purple ?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 30, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> what was your point then? 'bit by bit'


 
..... the mask slips..... As in neutrality, fuck all to do with anything religious or even close. But you just assume it is, which is, ironically, rather a stereotypically silly view that all Celtic and/or Rangers fans are one-dimensional bigots. You assume any quip is religiously based, perhaps your own view of these fans needs to change a bit?! At least 2 of the Celtic fans on here are nominally Protestant, at least 4 (myself included)are not religious/atheist, newco anchorage has stated he is an atheist. And yet you assume it's de facto religious.... Ho hum....


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 30, 2012)

Some of the comments coming out of mordor have been interesting:





			
				 Charlie Green said:
			
		

> "I think justice has been done. The club were fined 10 points, it received an £190,000 fine, it was then put out the SPL, it was then put down to the Third Division, it has had to pay all the Scottish club debts, which wouldn't normally happen for a newco to be obliged to pay oldco's debts.






			
				 Charlie Green said:
			
		

> "We're also now paying European debts and there is still potential cloud hanging over the club from the SPL over EBT issues.








			
				 McCoist said:
			
		

> "The SPL kicked us out - which was their right - and we acknowledge that. But that doesn't seem enough for [chief executive] Neil Doncaster and some of his board...






			
				 McCoist said:
			
		

> And there is no line to be drawn in the sand. Rangers have not been punished enough in their eyes and along with one or two people who have a vested interest within SPL clubs, our right to past titles will be challenged.
> "They want what we and our fans bring, yet seem determined to strip us of every bit of our dignity. It has to stop."




It's hard to say if this is what everyone at Ibrox now believes or if Green is trying to win the fans over by buying into the conspiracy theories. I've seen no evidence so far that Green is capable of such forward thinking so I'm inclined to go with the former.

It just seems so weird to me that they can go on about being "kicked out" of the SPL when in reality the club is not in the SPL because it's being liquidated and will soon no longer exist. Obviously, they _thought_ that they would be welcomed straight back into the top flight but surely they must understand that they were not actually entitled to walk back in.

They seem to want the benefits of being seen as "Rangers" but none of the liabilities. That's understandable, they have to look after their own self-interest. But it's just thoroughly weird how much these guys think they have been hard done by while receiving unprecedentedly favorable treatment from the governing bodies.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Some of the comments coming out of mordor have been interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

LOL. Do you write for the torbett view ?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

Falkirk in the next round of the cup. Another giant killing mission for Rangers.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> ..... the mask slips..... As in neutrality, fuck all to do with anything religious or even close. But you just assume it is, which is, ironically, rather a stereotypically silly view that all Celtic and/or Rangers fans are one-dimensional bigots. You assume any quip is religiously based, perhaps your own view of these fans needs to change a bit?! At least 2 of the Celtic fans on here are nominally Protestant, at least 4 (myself included)are not religious/atheist, newco anchorage has stated he is an atheist. And yet you assume it's de facto religious.... Ho hum....


I don't think so, I've been accused of being a hun and being in the orange order in these threads so it's entirely fair for my first reaction to be that you're making the same accusation.   (which I still think you are)

To recap...I lol'ed at something I said was 'quite funny'...you reply with 'the mask slips' and 'bit by bit'. 

Which just makes the joke even funnier.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 30, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I don't think so, I've been accused of being a hun and being in the orange order in these threads


 
Not by me you haven't.



> so it's entirely fair for my first reaction to be that you're making the same accusation. (*which I still think you are*)


 
Which goes to show you're wrong again. The mask slipping is regarding a bias not your religion, but clearly you can't get your head round it being anything else....



> To recap...I lol'ed at something I said was 'quite funny'...you reply with 'the mask slips' and 'bit by bit'.
> 
> Which just makes the joke even funnier.


 
Child abuse jokes are hilarious enough already surely?!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Not by me you haven't.


Typical from you fed, I said I'd been accused of being a hun, a protestant and a member of the orange order and this is why it was fair for me to make the assumption that your 'not neutral' comment was religious....all those accusations came from the celtic-leaning posters - of which you are one.   



Fedayn said:


> Which goes to show you're wrong again. The mask slipping is regarding a bias not your religion, but clearly you can't get your head round it being anything else....


'a bias' ? I think it's fair to say I'm one of the least biased posters on this thread, including yourself.  You have a nerve talking about bias.  You try to inflame these things constantly.

 If I'm wrong what does that make you? 

Anyway this is pointless, I've no interest in discussing these things with you.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 30, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Typical from you fed, I said I'd been accused of being a hun, a protestant and a member of the orange order and this is why it was fair for me to make the assumption that your 'not neutral' comment was religious....all those accusations came from the celtic-leaning posters - of which you are one.


 
What is 'typical from you' exactly? By your own admission you view all Celtic fans the same. They all think the same, act the same, have the same opinions and as such you'll simply stereotype them, ach he's 'one of them' as such he can only mean one thing..... If one or more said it then all the others think it..... That's what your saying, and you have the nerve to accuse others....



> 'a bias' ? I think it's fair to say I'm one of the least biased posters on this thread, including yourself. You have a nerve talking about bias. You try to inflame these things constantly.


 
It's a football thread, of course i'm bias, i've never claimed, nor would I, of any kind of neutrality, it would be laughable. You are the one claiming to be 'neutral' not me.
Hahahahaha, from the man who accused people of bullying, who attacked equation girl as aggressive you make claims others are inflammatory? You're a joke frankly....



> If I'm wrong what does that make you?


 
It makes me someone who didn't say what you insinuated, not too difficult really.... Though it seems you struggle to see Cetic fans as people with a whole range of opinions, nope, for you they're all the same, not a difference between any of them, if one said it they all say it...



> Anyway this is pointless, I've no interest in discussing these things with you.


 
Indeed, and you've demonstrated that lack of interest by continually replying and making claims about yourself and me..... A strange way of showing your lack of interest....


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Why do you need to swear?


Why do you need to use offensive words like 'faminista'?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Why do you need to use offensive words like 'faminista'?


 
What is offensive about calling football fans a bunch of women ?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> What is offensive about calling football fans a bunch of women ?


You don't think I should swear but you can use gender as a insult? Really?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> What is offensive about calling football fans a bunch of women ?


 
That's not what you're doing though, despite your rather pathetic attempts to claim otherwise.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> That's not what you're doing though, despite your rather pathetic attempts to claim otherwise.


As the posts at the bottom of this page clearly demonstrate:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/rangers-fc-to-be-liquidated.294714/page-15
Not that any of us needed more proof he's being an arse, and a bigoted one at that.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> That's not what you're doing though, despite your rather pathetic attempts to claim otherwise.


 

I am fedayn and i can read your mind.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> As the posts at the bottom of this page clearly demonstrate:
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/rangers-fc-to-be-liquidated.294714/page-15
> Not that any of us needed more proof he's being an arse, and a bigoted one at that.


 

That's quite mild compared to the swear words you usually use.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2012)

anyway, back to the football. lucky old rangers, eh, they're going to romp out of spl3 

in about 10 years time


----------



## weepiper (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> That's quite mild compared to the swear words you usually use.


 
and why the fuck shouldn't she use swearwords? Is it because she's a fucking woman, because I don't see you having a go at any of the many male posters for being 'aggressive' just because they swear? Fucknose.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> That's quite mild compared to the swear words you usually use.


So? Who are you to tell me I shouldn't swear? I don't see you having a go at any of the male posters on here for swearing, so why start on me?

I am a woman, I swear. Deal with it, and stop pedaling your vile bigoted crap. It doesn't make you look like a hero, it makes you look like a twat.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> anyway, back to the football. lucky old rangers, eh, they're going to romp out of spl3
> 
> in about 10 years time


Yeah, total runaway victory there at Brechin. Maybe next time someone will pack a dictionary along with the marker pens


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I am fedayn and i can read your mind.View attachment 21647


 
No-one needs to read anyones mind, just your words and the context they were written in.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

weepiper said:


> and why the fuck shouldn't she use swearwords? Is it because she's a fucking woman, because I don't see you having a go at any of the many male posters for being 'aggressive' just because they swear? Fucknose.






Oh oh, have you a little crush for her ?  Why do you feel the need to defend her. Fucknose. That is brilliant.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Yeah, total runaway victory there at Brechin. Maybe next time someone will pack a dictionary along with the marker pens






I don't think they did it at the ground.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Oh oh, have you a little crush for her ? Why do you feel the need to defend her. Fucknose. That is brilliant.


 
She doesn't need defending. I just have a thing about men trying to shut uppity women up by telling them they shouldn't be swearing.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> So? Who are you to tell me I shouldn't swear? I don't see you having a go at any of the male posters on here for swearing, so why start on me?
> 
> I am a woman, I swear. Deal with it, and stop pedaling your vile bigoted crap. It doesn't make you look like a hero, it makes you look like a twat.







Deal with what ? Another Rangers hater. I deal with them all the time.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

weepiper said:


> She doesn't need defending. I just have a thing about men trying to shut uppity women up by telling them they shouldn't be swearing.






Uppity woman ?  Way to go big man.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Uppity woman ? Way to go big man.


 
 See, if you ever got your head out of the arse that it's firmly stuck in and looked at some of the other forums you'd know that I am neither big, nor a man.


----------



## starfish (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Deal with what ? Another Rangers hater. I deal with them all the time.


 
I find that surprising. I thought your team were the biggest supported club in Scotland, with a massive worldwide fan base. They are the establishment club, a Scottish institution. Are you now saying that they arent. That they are actually unpopular.

We are R*ngers, S*per R*ngers
No one likes us
& we're a bit upset about it.


----------



## starfish (Jul 30, 2012)

weepiper said:


> See, if you ever got your head out of the arse that it's firmly stuck in and looked at some of the other forums you'd know that I am neither big, nor a man.


 
Oh fuck no. Dont let him out. Think of the kittens.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> Oh fuck no. Dont let him out. Think of the kittens.


There's nothing of interest out there for this troll. He'd get eaten alive. 
Unless he has yet another log in...............


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Oh oh, have you a little crush for her ? Why do you feel the need to defend her. Fucknose. That is brilliant.


You know what, if she did that'd be ace because weepiper is awesome, but seeing as how neither of us are lesbians, it's not likely. Besides, why do you feel the need to have a go at two real women? Can ye no' take the heat laddie?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Uppity woman ? Way to go big man.


Twat - weepiper's a woman. Go on, yersel' wee man.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

weepiper said:


> She doesn't need defending. I just have a thing about men trying to shut uppity women up by telling them they shouldn't be swearing.


Uppitty 

Fuck yeah


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Deal with what ? Another Rangers hater. I deal with them all the time.


I'm not a Rangers 'hater'. I do dislike bigots though, which you have amply demonstrated yourself to be.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

weepiper said:


> See, if you ever got your head out of the arse that it's firmly stuck in and looked at some of the other forums you'd know that I am neither big, nor a man.




I know why I bother, posts like this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> Oh fuck no. Dont let him out. Think of the kittens.


think of the smell


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I know why I bother, posts like this.


no one else knows why you bother


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> I find that surprising. I thought your team were the biggest supported club in Scotland, with a massive worldwide fan base. They are the establishment club, a Scottish institution. Are you now saying that they arent. That they are actually unpopular.
> 
> We are R*ngers, S*per R*ngers
> No one likes us
> & we're a bit upset about it.





I thought Rangers died.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 30, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I'm not a Rangers 'hater'. I do dislike bigots though, which you have amply demonstrated yourself to be.






Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Haters gonna hate.


^^ bores gonna bore


----------



## starfish (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I thought Rangers died.


 
Not according to you Huns.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2012)

starfish said:


> Not according to you Huns.


you should shun this hun


----------



## starfish (Jul 30, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you should shun this hun


 
We all should.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 30, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I'm not a Rangers 'hater'. I do dislike bigots though, which you have amply demonstrated yourself to be.





starfish said:


> Not according to you Huns.





Pickman's model said:


> you should shun this hun


 
/waits for eqgirl to comment


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2012)

i was looking on 'follow follow' the other day, and found this little gem from 2009



> As much as an Old Firm defeat or a European elimination, it irks me when I see Rangers supporters proposing, as they attempt to plot a course for the future, that we must drop the "baggage".
> This term, penned by people who will never have Rangers` best interests at heart, is the buzzword for songs which don`t meet with the approval of Labour Party bigots, church leaders whose hypocritical posturing is enough to make a saint wretch, and most worryingly of all, unthinking Rangers supporters who naively believe that a deletion of The Sash will see a mad dash of benevolent billionaires to our door.
> 
> Rangers FC is a troubled club, but it is not a troubled club because of the Loyalist Songbook - it is troubled because it hasn`t got the guts to stand up to those who never tire of bullying it.
> ...


http://www.followfollow.com/news/tmnw/losing_the_baggage_441595/index.shtml

yet now things have changed in the boardroom, the wee huns are still wailing lachrymose moans about their situation.

some people are never happy.


----------



## starfish (Jul 30, 2012)

_Ordinary Scots happily call Rangers supporters huns, a term coined by the Celtic support to link Rangers supporters with the twentieth century`s most despicable regime,_

I thought it was a term coined by the English press due to their behaviour down south in the 60's. Ive also seen claims that Celtic were also called Huns by other supporters. And the term "Huns" used for Germans was originally used by Kaiser Wilhelm to describe German Marines during the boxer Rebellion to behave ruthlessly & be remembered like "The Huns" of Attila.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> /waits for eqgirl to comment


On what? The use of the word 'Hun'? Bit out of order, really, in my opinion. Like I said before, this type of stuff has no place in football.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> On what? The use of the word 'Hun'? Bit out of order, really, in my opinion. Like I said before, this type of stuff has no place in football.





> You have contacted the UEFA disciplinary services to complain about a song called “Huns away from Europe” (???)
> that appears to have been chanted by Celtic supporters during the UEFA Champions League fixture between Celtic FC and Aalborg on 17 September. With all respect to your personal feelings and impression, the terms you object to do not appear to be connected with racial abuse or discrimination. Factually, the term “hun” has a historical background, notably in Europe. We understand that the chant "huns out of Europe" might have been referring to the fact that their arch rivals, Rangers, did not qualify for the UEFA Champions League! Celtics fans seem to refer to Rangers as the hun (the enemy).
> 
> 
> ...


you'll find this on a number of hun sites


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll find this on a number of hun sites


I know the historical context, so I guess the upshot is:

Newco calls us haters
He gets called a hun
He retaliates with 'faministas'
I swear a lot and rail against bigotry (to no avail, obviously, a mere women can't overturn the system)
Occasionally intersperse with sensible comments on the football
Rinse and repeat until May 2013


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I know the historical context, so I guess the upshot is:
> 
> Newco calls us haters
> He gets called a hun
> ...


no, they'll go bust again before then.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 30, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I know the historical context, so I guess the upshot is:
> 
> Newco calls us haters


What us?  You said you were an Aberdeen supporter.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 30, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> What us? You said you were an Aberdeen supporter.


 
Everyone who is not a Rangers fan is de facto a hater.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 30, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> What us? You said you were an Aberdeen supporter.


 
I'd hazard a guess that in this context "us" refers to those who are tired of newco's antics. You seem a bit obsessed about equationgirl tbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Everyone who is not a Rangers fan is de facto a hater.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> What us? You said you were an Aberdeen supporter.


I'm still a hater, according to him


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I'd hazard a guess that in this context "us" refers to those who are tired of newco's antics. You seem a bit obsessed about equationgirl tbh.


Most action I've seen in years - getting myself a stalker in the footie forum


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 30, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I'm still a hater, according to him


What 'us'?  though?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Most action I've seen in years - getting myself a stalker in the footie forum


Note: I know stalking is wrong, it was a joke.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> What 'us'? though?


I'll use capitals to make it easier for you:

EVERYONE WHO DOESN'T AGREE WITH NEWCO IS A HATER, AS WEEPIPER JUST SAID.

Your choice if that includes you, and by the way stop singling me out.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 30, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Your choice if that includes you, and by the way stop singling me out.


 
I don't think that responding to a person's posts is singling them out.   It _is_ a discussion board.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I don't think that responding to a person's posts is singling them out. It _is_ a discussion board.


Yes, but you only seem to respond to my posts. Even when others have answered. Why is that?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 30, 2012)

Well..I asked you. If I asked you something on another thread and 3 people jumped in and gave their answers would you say to yourself 'oh right, they've answered for me, I won't bother'?

I would not insult a poster by asking them something then going off and talking about it with someone else who butted in instead. That would be rude. (no sarcasm)


----------



## Lock&Light (Jul 30, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I know why I bother, posts like this.


 
I know why I don't bother with you.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jul 31, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> no, they'll go bust again before then.


 
There remain too many bigots in Scotland to allow that to happen, regretably.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 31, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Well..I asked you. If I asked you something on another thread and 3 people jumped in and gave their answers would you say to yourself 'oh right, they've answered for me, I won't bother'?
> 
> I would not insult a poster by asking them something then going off and talking about it with someone else who butted in instead. That would be rude. (no sarcasm)


And I answered twice, but still you persisted.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 31, 2012)

Well I wasn't finished, we got sidetracked as to why I waited for you to respond.



equationgirl said:


> I'm still a hater, according to him


But you are...you're a professed hater of him, you've said it.

You said you know lots of nice rangers supporters but you detest newco and your concept of his belief system.

I'm not 'speaking up for' him, he's more capable of that than me.

I'm just looking at your bullet points and testing them.

I'm not going near the hun and famine ones.

Can we do 'I swear a lot and rail against bigotry (to no avail, obviously, a mere women can't overturn the system)' ?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 31, 2012)

You oan the swally again Dexter?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 31, 2012)

I own the what?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 31, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I own the what?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 31, 2012)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?sugexp=chrome,mod=11&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=oan+the+swally

No.   Relevance?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 31, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Well I wasn't finished, we got sidetracked as to why I waited for you to respond.
> 
> 
> But you are...you're a professed hater of him, you've said it.
> ...


 
I'm not a professional hater of anything, I said I hated the bigotry not that I hated Newco. I'm not 10.

I don't detest him, but I do detest the shite he spouts, particularly tonight when it seems to be about my gender, and you're not much different.

Testing the bullet points? Honestly - couldn't you see that was tongue in cheek?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 31, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?sugexp=chrome,mod=11&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=oan the swally
> 
> No. Relevance?


Relevance being last time you were on equationgirls case you said you'd been  drinking. 

Just wondered if that was the case again.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

starfish said:


> Not according to you Huns.


 
According to the faminista we died, yet i watched Rangers play football on Sunday. I would imagine a lot of jelly and ice cream being brought back up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> According to the faminista we died, yet i watched Rangers play football on Sunday. I would imagine a lot of jelly and ice cream being brought back up.


yes, it will be brought back up to the front room

*we're having a party when rangers die*

And it's a party which will last perhaps until may


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

The new company which owns Rangers are now called The Rangers Football Club Limited.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> The new company which owns Rangers are now called The Rangers Football Club Limited.



And has no silverware 

But they do have the most impressive win to lose ratio in the sfl3 atm


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

I was told we would have trouble getting players to play for us. Seems the haters are wrong again.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

Dean Shiels has signed for Rangers. Welcome to worlds most successful football club. 54 and counting.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Dean Shiels has signed for Rangers. Welcome to worlds most successful football club. 54 and counting.


 
I'll throw you an old criticism of that (to you I guess, it's the first time I've ever used it) at you. 54 School science prizes don't count for as much as 54 Nobel physics prizes.
You must have a stock response to that. What is it?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I'll throw you an old criticism of that (to you I guess, it's the first time I've ever used it) at you. 54 School science prizes don't count for as much as 54 Nobel physics prizes.
> You must have a stock response to that. What is it?






That's correct, but we can only win the league we are in which is 54 times. This is a world record for a team to win its league. I would imagine to win that many prizes it must have been a teacher.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> That's correct, but we can only win the league we are in which is 54 times. This is a world record for a team to win its league. I would imagine to win that many prizes it must have been a teacher.


 
It could be someone in the USA who was really, really dense at other subjects but brilliant at science and had to keep repeating "grades". It's the best I can do.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Dean Shiels has signed for Rangers. Welcome to worlds most successful football club. 54 and counting.



So rangers has signed a player with no depth perception..

Make your own joke on that one


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> So rangers has signed a player with no depth perception..
> 
> Make your own joke on that one





Why don't you make a joke about it ?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I was told we would have trouble getting players to play for us. Seems the haters are wrong again.


 
I don't remember people saying that. I do remember people telling you that your club was going to be liquidated, your good players would leave and you would have to suffer the humiliation of starting again in Division 3 as a new company.

Was that what you were thinking of?


----------



## Favelado (Jul 31, 2012)

It is fair to say that winning the most league titles in your league doesn't make the world's most successful club though right? You're just being a bit tongue in cheek or are you deadly serious?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

Favelado said:


> It could be someone in the USA who was really, really dense at other subjects but brilliant at science and had to keep repeating "grades". It's the best I can do.





Any other country in the world would love to have a team be the most successful. In this footballing back water it's looked upon with hatred by everyone not connected with Rangers. We welcome the chase.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> That's correct, but we can only win the league we are in which is 54 times.


 
Well technically there are other "European competitions" that a club in every European country can enter and win.

Like this one for example







But you are correct. _You_ can only win the league you are in. Which is now division 3.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm a Liverpool fan, and I'm going to stick my neck out here and say my club is more successful than Rangers.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> We welcome the chase.


 
Yeah! Bring it on Montrose!


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

Favelado said:


> It is fair to say that winning the most league titles in your league doesn't make the world's most successful club though right? You're just being a bit tongue in cheek or are you deadly serious?





To win the most titles of any other team in the world would mean that you are the most successful. We also have won more trophies than any other team. I await your definition of success.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I'm a Liverpool fan, and I'm going to stick my neck out here and say my club is more successful than Rangers.






Well wind your neck back in and look up record books.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Well wind your neck back in and look up record books.


 
I see 5 European Cups in there.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 31, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I'm a Liverpool fan, and I'm going to stick my neck out here and say my club is more successful than Rangers.


 
I would say Liverpool are about 5 European cups more successful than Rangers. Give or take.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I'm a Liverpool fan, and I'm going to stick my neck out here and say my club is more successful than Rangers.






Well wind your neck back in and look up the football record books.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Well wind your neck back in and look up the football record books.


 

Again?

I'm sure they're still the same as 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I see 5 European Cups in there.






I see 54 league titles in there. How many points do you get for a European Cup ?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I would say Liverpool are about 5 European cups more successful than Rangers. Give or take.






I would say we are about 40 league titles better off , give or take. Still hurting that Rangers are still alive after all your ice cream and jelly parties ?


----------



## Favelado (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I see 54 league titles in there. How many points do you get for a European Cup ?


 
I dunno. Someone's had a go at it though.

http://www.clubworldrankings.com/uefa.htm


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I dunno. Someone's had a go at it though.
> 
> http://www.clubworldrankings.com/uefa.htm






That's nearly a month old. I'm sure we will have went up a few places after our win at Brechin.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I would say we are about 40 league titles better off , give or take. Still hurting that Rangers are still alive after all your ice cream and jelly parties ?


 


Yes, it just kills me to know that my team is looking at years of success while it's rival is the biggest laughing stock in Scottish football. 

I know gloating is the only thing you know how to do, but attempting to gloat about the fact that there is still a club called Rangers playing division 3 football is really scraping the bottom of the barrel. You're kind of just embarassing yourself now.


----------



## aylee (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> To win the most titles of any other team in the world would mean that you are the most successful. We also have won more trophies than any other team. I await your definition of success.


 
If you use the word "success" literally, to mean the attainment of a goal, then yes, Rangers have won the most trophies.  But the comparison between teams in different countries isn't remotely meaningful because of:

- the different periods of time for which competitions have been running (the Scottish league being, I think, the second most long-running league competition in the world)
- the different numbers of competitions available for the teams to win (many countries don't have an equivalent of the league cup)
- the widely differing standards between competitions (not even the most deluded person could claim that the Scottish league is or has ever been - perhaps apart from a few periods - at the same standard as the English, German, Spanish and Italian leagues)
- the widely differing competitiveness of rival sides (for much of its history, the Scottish top division has been a two-horse race)

By the time Rangers are back in the top tier in Scotland, Linfield may well have overhauled Rangers' record number of top-tier titles, but would you say they're a more successful team than Rangers?


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Yes, it just kills me to know that my team is looking at years of success while it's rival is the biggest laughing stock in Scottish football.
> 
> I know gloating is the only thing you know how to do, but attempting to gloat about the fact that there is still a club called Rangers playing division 3 football is really scraping the bottom of the barrel. You're kind of just embarassing yourself now.





It must also kill you that we will be back stronger than before.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

aylee said:


> If you use the word "success" literally, to mean the attainment of a goal, then yes, Rangers have won the most trophies.  But the comparison between teams in different countries isn't remotely meaningful because of:
> 
> - the different periods of time for which competitions have been running (the Scottish league being, I think, the second most long-running league competition in the world)
> - the different numbers of competitions available for the teams to win (many countries don't have an equivalent of the league cup)
> ...





If they have won more top tier trophies than us , then yes they would be more successful. The countries  you are writing  of have 10 times the population as Scotland yet for periods Scotland proved more than a match for them.


----------



## aylee (Jul 31, 2012)

Third Division fixtures:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/scottish-third-division/fixtures

Is there a reason why the BBC are referring to the club as "The Rangers FC"?


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 31, 2012)

aylee said:


> Third Division fixtures:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/scottish-third-division/fixtures
> 
> Is there a reason why the BBC are referring to the club as "The Rangers FC"?


 
That's their new name.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> That's their new name.






We have been called The Rangers and Rangers. Still the same club with 140 years of history. As Mr Green said  " it  always has been and it always will be ".


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 31, 2012)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn...


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> It must also kill you that we will be back stronger than before.


 
I doubt it. Your past success was built on an unsustainable business model. If and when there is a Rangers back in the top-flight it will have to balance it's books and will find credit hard to come by. Rangers turnover had been lagging behind Celtics since the post-Fergus period. Add to that the lasting effects of attracting fans to lower league football... It's not looking good for you guys.

Meanwhile, we have several years to possibly increase our earning potential through champions league football, we'll have our pick of the best young players and we won't have to buy big to ensure SPL titles. 

Personally I'm glad that there is still going to be a Rangers around for us to continue to humiliate. I can't wait for that first cup-tie! We might even set some old-firm scoring records.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I doubt it. Your past success was built on an unsustainable business model. If and when there is a Rangers back in the top-flight it will have to balance it's books and will find credit hard to come by. Rangers turnover had been lagging behind Celtics since the post-Fergus period. Add to that the lasting effects of attracting fans to lower league football... It's not looking good for you guys.
> 
> Meanwhile, we have several years to possibly increase our earning potential through champions league football, we'll have our pick of the best young players and we won't have to buy big to ensure SPL titles.
> 
> Personally I'm glad that there is still going to be a Rangers around for us to continue to humiliate. I can't wait for that first cup-tie! We might even set some old-firm scoring records.






Do Torbett fc balance their books without the soft loans from desmond ? TLB is already asking ans to but season tickets yet you think you will increase crowds. You are only interested in Rangers.Champions league football ? You must be on drugs then if you think you will get there again. You will never beat our 8-1 victory.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 31, 2012)

aylee said:


> If you use the word "success" literally, to mean the attainment of a goal, then yes, Rangers have won the most trophies. But the comparison between teams in different countries isn't remotely meaningful because of:
> 
> - the different periods of time for which competitions have been running (the Scottish league being, I think, the second most long-running league competition in the world)
> - the different numbers of competitions available for the teams to win (many countries don't have an equivalent of the league cup)
> ...


 
How dare you post a reasonable and well thought out comment on this thread. Who the fuck do you think you are?


----------



## inflatable jesus (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> You will never beat our 8-1 victory.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


>







Is that liewell ?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Is that liewell ?


 
No, Charles Green commenting on the £30m investement he'd have in by 31st July.....
Or Charles Green briefing the press on how they'd got a deal with HMRC over the CVA....
Or Charles Green on how they were close to a deal to get the Newco into the SPL....
Or Charles Green on how a deal was 24 hours away for an SFA licence...



Take your pic, all bollocks.....


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 31, 2012)

There's a war over on wikipedia at the moment, because someone changed the existing Rangers page to the past tense (indicating the death of the club) and a wrote a new page for Newco Rangers. Pages are now locked for editing until there's some agreement over their future, which, looking at the talk page, could take some time...


----------



## starfish (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> According to the faminista we died, yet i watched Rangers play football on Sunday. I would imagine a lot of jelly and ice cream being brought back up.


 
Once again, who are this "faminista" you talk of. Do you really mean women who are defining themselves by their families rather than by themselves? Because im sure they couldnt give a fuck about it.


----------



## starfish (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> We have been called The Rangers and Rangers. Still the same club with 140 years of history. As Mr Green said " it always has been and it always will be ".


 
But you dont want the debt of the 140 year old club, just the history.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 31, 2012)

AND the trophies starfish.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 31, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> AND the trophies starfish.


And definitely the bragging rights. 

In my mind, you can't have the good without the bad.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Jul 31, 2012)

starfish said:


> But you dont want the debt of the 140 year old club, just the history.






The club has no debt moron, it was the company which owned the club. Hurting much.


----------



## starfish (Jul 31, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> The club has no debt moron, it was the company which owned the club. Hurting much.


 
Sounds like your the one thats hurting.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 1, 2012)

Newco anchorage isn't very bright. Let's all leave him to it.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Aug 1, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Newco anchorage isn't very bright. Let's all leave him to it.


 

Yes we should.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 1, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Yes we should.


That doesn't make any sense...


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 3, 2012)

The SPL have appointed a commission to investogate the EBT use by Rangers:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19102870


----------



## Newco anchorage (Aug 3, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> The SPL have appointed a commission to investogate the EBT use by Rangers:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19102870


 

I hope they investigate every other club which used the. Plus the one club who used them for a player but never told the Spl or the Sfa.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> We have been called The Rangers and Rangers. Still the same club with 140 years of history. As Mr Green said  " it  always has been and it always will be ".


Given that the universe and this planet are somewhat aulder than 140 years, mr green is clearly talking shit when he claims rangers 'always has been'. However he would be right to say rangers are has-beens.


----------



## Newco anchorage (Aug 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Given that the universe and this planet are somewhat aulder than 140 years, mr green is clearly talking shit when he claims rangers 'always has been'. However he would be right to say rangers are has-beens.


 


Everything has an end, a sausage has two.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> Everything has an end, a sausage has two.


Don't try and be clever, it doesn't suit you


----------



## Newco anchorage (Aug 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Don't try and be clever, it doesn't suit you






I wear it well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> I wear it well.


no you don't


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> no you don't


 
You were the one trying to be clever with your "has-beens", and it doesn't suit you either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> You were the one trying to be clever with your "has-beens", and it doesn't suit you either.


fuck off you dull cunt


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> fuck off you dull cunt


 
You see how un-clever you are.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> fuck off you dull cunt







My, aren't you the sharpest tool in the tool box.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2012)

anchorage said:


> My, aren't you the sharpest tool in the tool box.


fucking sharper than you you cunt


----------



## Favelado (Aug 3, 2012)

I know you are.
You said you are.
You can't say it back.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 3, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> We have been called The Rangers and Rangers. Still the same club with 140 years of history. As Mr Green said " it always has been and it always will be ".


 
Mr Green says lots of things, they are often remarkably divorced from reality.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2012)

Favelado said:


> I know you are.
> You said you are.
> You can't say it back.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 3, 2012)

It wasn't supposed to be funny. I just meant leave it. 

Now I'm arguing.

I don't want to.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 3, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Mr Green says lots of things, they are often remarkably divorced from reality.





Maybe they are from another universe.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2012)

Favelado said:


> It wasn't supposed to be funny. I just meant leave it.
> 
> Now I'm arguing.
> 
> I don't want to.


Don't post then


----------



## Favelado (Aug 3, 2012)

You're not very nice.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't do 'nice'


----------



## Favelado (Aug 3, 2012)

I shall play with the other children then.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 3, 2012)

Not like that. You know what I meant.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 3, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Not like that. You know what I meant.







One can never tell what the followers of Torbett fc think that means.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2012)

Favelado said:


> Not like that. You know what I meant.


i'm not so sure I do


----------



## anchorage (Aug 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm not so sure I do







Oh, yes you do.
Look out he's behind you.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 3, 2012)

Why have you dropped the newco, anchorage?

I noticed you didn't have a go at Pickman's model when he swore, so don't even think of having a go at me when I do it next.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 3, 2012)

I really wish we didn't clog the boards up with these Division 3 nobodies. What's next Peterhead 12/13 or Annan Athletic 12/13?


----------



## anchorage (Aug 3, 2012)

N_igma said:


> I really wish we didn't clog the boards up with these Division 3 nobodies. What's next Peterhead 12/13 or Annan Athletic 12/13?







Thanks for posting. A bit like I'm making a comment about not commenting. The nobodies who are the worlds most successful football team. What does that make Torbett fc ? Who are the we ? We Are The People, perhaps ?


----------



## N_igma (Aug 3, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Thanks for posting. A bit like I'm making a comment about not commenting. The nobodies who are the worlds most successful football team. What does that make Torbett fc ?


 
Who the fuck are Torbett FC? You need your head checked out fella.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 3, 2012)

Where do I get a free Marian Price. Is it something worth keeping locked up ?


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 3, 2012)

why are you lot still feding this attention seeking fuckwit


----------



## anchorage (Aug 3, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> why are you lot still feding this attention seeking fuckwit







Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 3, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Why have you dropped the newco, anchorage?
> 
> I noticed you didn't have a go at Pickman's model when he swore, so don't even think of having a go at me when I do it next.





He don't do"nice".  I bet he typed that listening to his vanilla ice cd.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Thanks for posting. A bit like I'm making a comment about not commenting. The nobodies who are the worlds most successful football team. What does that make Torbett fc ? Who are the we ? We Are The People, perhaps ?


Yes, you are the people. The sad people following a has-been team


----------



## anchorage (Aug 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Yes, you are the people. The sad people following a has-been team









Keep my composure when it's time to get loose
Magnetized by the mic while I kick my juice.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 3, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Why have you dropped the newco, anchorage?
> 
> I noticed you didn't have a go at Pickman's model when he swore, so don't even think of having a go at me when I do it next.


Another log in for the Wankeradge equationgirl..?? 

Edit. Oh no. Just the original log in. Forgot I had that one on ignore.


----------



## anchorage (Aug 3, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Another log in for the Wankeradge equationgirl..??





Frankie jack, welcome back.
Why are you so worried about my login? It's tha first one I had then when I went to newco you got upset, now I'm back to my original you are upset. Women, can't live with them , can't kill them. ( this is in no way a threat to kill any women, or anyone who looks like a woman or stuff, y'know)


----------



## anchorage (Aug 3, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Another log in for the Wankeradge equationgirl..??
> 
> Edit. Oh no. Just the original log in. Forgot I had that one on ignore.







Have you a wee fan club for me? 50 shades of anchorage.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 3, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Frankie jack, welcome back.
> Why are you so worried about my login? It's tha first one I had then when I went to newco you got upset, now I'm back to my original you are upset. Women, can't live with them , can't kill them. ( this is in no way a threat to kill any women, or anyone who looks like a woman or stuff, y'know)


 
what the fuck? Why is this wee nyaff allowed to get away with this sort of pish?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 3, 2012)

weepiper said:


> what the fuck? Why is this wee nyaff allowed to get away with this sort of pish?


I've said the same often weeps.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Frankie jack, welcome back.
> Why are you so worried about my login? It's tha first one I had then when I went to newco you got upset, now I'm back to my original you are upset. Women, can't live with them , can't kill them. ( this is in no way a threat to kill any women, or anyone who looks like a woman or stuff, y'know)


Hang on, what's this about? Can't find owt in mods forum about a name change.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2012)

weepiper said:


> what the fuck? Why is this wee nyaff allowed to get away with this sort of pish?


Possibly because I have no idea what's happening here. Can someone let me know?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 3, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Possibly because I have no idea what's happening here. Can someone let me know?


Basically this bigoted trolling wind up merchant has two, possibly more, log ins that he flips between. I've his original on ignore.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2012)

anchorage said:


> Keep my composure when it's time to get loose
> Magnetized by the mic while I kick my juice.


yo down wit da yoot it's dj anchorage
Sick an tired seein da huns in a cage
Useta be da top of da tree
Now they're somewhere in division three


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Basically this bigoted trolling wind up merchant has two, possibly more, log ins that he flips between. I've his original on ignore.


why not see if the full set can be banned?


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2012)

We're having a party when rangers die


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 3, 2012)

I see oldco Anchorage has been liquidated due to excessive rule breaking. How appropriate!


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> why not see if the full set can be banned?


pffffff.. If he/they aint been banned after the seasons of shit he/they've posted then fuck it..


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 3, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I see oldco Anchorage has been liquidated due to excessive rule breaking. How appropriate!


Oh dear.. and I've the original on ignore too. Ocht I may drop in to see what yi all are saying though


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 3, 2012)

OOOH... Both banned. That'll be the end of the Rangers threads then.. *Yep I'm running at the coo's tail* 

and I've just seen what the cheeky blert posted to me..


----------



## weepiper (Aug 3, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> OOOH... Both banned.


 
*Cheers wildly!*


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 4, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> I see oldco Anchorage has been liquidated due to excessive rule breaking. How appropriate!


Oh the irony  

Does this mean we can actually talk about the footie now?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2012)

Of course not ... This is urban :mad.


----------



## cathal marcs (Aug 4, 2012)

The unseen Fenian hand at work.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 4, 2012)

cathal marcs said:


> The unseen Fenian hand at work.


 
Surely more proof that 'Glasgow is a village' where everybody knows everybody else, rather than a Catholic conspiracy against everybody else?


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 4, 2012)

Seems there as a bit of a problem with offensive chants at the Brechin vs Rangers match last weekend - anybody know any more?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-19112996


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 4, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Seems there as a bit of a problem with offensive chants at the Brechin vs Rangers match last weekend - anybody know any more?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-19112996


Knew the paedo banner wouldn't be enough..


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 4, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Knew the paedo banner wouldn't be enough..


I think you mean peado, Frankie 

I don't know if it was brechin fans or rangers fans doing the chanting.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 4, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> I think you mean peado, Frankie
> 
> I don't know if it was brechin fans or rangers fans doing the chanting.


 Brain/hand malfunction again eg. Please don't consider me a Rangers supporter eh.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 4, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Brain/hand malfunction again eg. Please don't consider me a Rangers supporter eh.


paedo is the correct spelling Frankie, the Rangers supporters had written 'peado' - prompting much rage from a now-extinct poster when people laughed at the sign. There's a photo somewhere, I'll see if I can find it.

I'm no fan either, not of Rangers anyway.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 4, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> paedo is the correct spelling Frankie, the Rangers supporters had written 'peado' - prompting much rage from a now-extinct poster when people laughed at the sign. There's a photo somewhere, I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> I'm no fan either, not of Rangers anyway.


Heh.. got you.. I'm having a few brainfarts just now. Time for a cuppa and a look at the scores methinks.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 4, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Heh.. got you.. I'm having a few brainfarts just now. Time for a cuppa and a look at the scores methinks.


Oooh yes, wonder how the first match of the season went *toddles off to check*


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 4, 2012)

erm........... I think we won...


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 4, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> erm........... I think we won...


Celtic did indeed. Aberdeen did not


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 4, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Celtic did indeed. Aberdeen did not


A whole season to go tho lass.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Aug 4, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Surely more proof that 'Glasgow is a village' where everybody knows everybody else, rather than a Catholic conspiracy against everybody else?


 
Just village with more than its fair share of idiots where football and religion are concerned


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 4, 2012)

19sixtysix said:


> Just village with more than its fair share of idiots where football and religion are concerned


Aye, can't disagree with you on that one, sadly.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 11, 2012)

Peterhead 2 Dunderheids 2











Any chance of a temporary amnesty for anchorage?


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 11, 2012)

Only if we have jelly and ice cream waiting for him


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 11, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Peterhead 2 Dunderheids 2
> Any chance of a temporary amnesty for anchorage?



Behave...


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 11, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Peterhead 2 Dunderheids 2
> Any chance of a temporary amnesty for anchorage?


I don't think so - he was permabanned.

I should find out today if my dad can get tickets for the Berwick game in a fortnight


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 11, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Only if we have jelly and ice cream waiting for him


Someone's going to have to explain the jelly and ice-cream thing to me


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 11, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Someone's going to have to explain the jelly and ice-cream thing to me



Tis a meme lass..

Quite a popular one

Basically means we are having a party when rangers die and their  will be  jelly and ice cream


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 11, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Tis a meme lass..
> 
> Quite a popular one
> 
> Basically means we are having a party when rangers die and their will be jelly and ice cream


Cool. Thanks for the explanation, I'm a bit rusty on my memes.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 11, 2012)

No worries tis a shit joke


But as always repeat it enough times


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 11, 2012)

Shielfield Park here I come - my Dad got us tickets for the game 

*bounce bounce bounce*


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 12, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Peterhead 2 Dunderheids 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Personally I think there should be a complete amnesty for the clown. I didn't and don't agree with his being binned.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 12, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Personally I think there should be a complete amnesty for the clown. I didn't and don't agree with his being binned.


He wasn't banned for being a sexist twat. He was banned for multiple logins.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 12, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> He wasn't banned for being a sexist twat. He was banned for multiple logins.


 
Like having a second contract?


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 13, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> He wasn't banned for being a sexist twat. He was banned for multiple logins.


 
I know, but given the recent amnesty for others for the same offence it strikes me as a tad unfair....


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 13, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Tis a meme lass..
> 
> Quite a popular one
> 
> Basically means we are having a party when rangers die and their will be jelly and ice cream


 
Do you also have a bouncy castle as well?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 13, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Personally I think there should be a complete amnesty for the clown. I didn't and don't agree with his being binned.


 
He had his rare moments. I also never had the opportunity to tell him that Man City (his favourite English) club was responsible for bringing Neil Lennon into the game.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh come on Fed. He got away with shite that would have seen him binned seasons ago if it wasn't just Scottish fitba forums he stuck to. He was a troll that posted up vile sectarian shite that if I remember correctly he was warned about early last season. IMHO he was a fucking embarassment.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 13, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> He had his rare moments. I also never had the opportunity to tell him that Man City (his favourite English) club was responsible for bringing Neil Lennon into the game.


 
He played for Glenavon before Man City, at City he played one game and then went to Crewe Alex where he played 147 games. I think it stretches a point to claim Man City brought him into the game.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 13, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Oh come on Fed. He got away with shite that would have seen him binned seasons ago if it wasn't just Scottish fitba forums he stuck to. He was a troll that posted up vile sectarian shite that if I remember correctly he was warned about early last season. IMHO he was a fucking embarassment.


 
He wasn't binned for his bigotry though but for his apparent 2 log-ins. Given some people who also had 2 log-ins have been allowed back recently I see no reason to treat him differently.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 13, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Do you also have a bouncy castle as well?



Bouncy Castle is being held back till maggie goes


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh dear......


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 13, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> He wasn't binned for his bigotry though but for his apparent 2 log-ins. Given some people who also had 2 log-ins have been allowed back recently I see no reason to treat him differently.


I've no idea why he was banned. Only the Mod that banned him will know that. Perhaps it was a combination of his bigotry and his dual log ins. No idea. 

I don't think amnesty for multi log ins is reason enough to let a bigoted sectarian troll back though.


----------



## starfish (Aug 13, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> He wasn't banned for being a sexist twat. He was banned for multiple logins.


A bit like Al Capone getting done for tax evasion. 

& to all, there is a thread for Scottish fitba on page 2. Maybe use that one & allow this one to disappear.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 13, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> He played for Glenavon before Man City, at City he played one game and then went to Crewe Alex where he played 147 games. I think it stretches a point to claim Man City brought him into the game.


 
Come on, Glenavon make Stranraer look like a professional setup. He was at City a few years and there was a bit of hope for his Gerry Gow like tendencies but he didn't make the grade at the time. I was actually at the one game he played.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 13, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Come on, Glenavon make Stranraer look like a professional setup. He was at City a few years and there was a bit of hope for his Gerry Gow like tendencies but he didn't make the grade at the time. I was actually at the one game he played.


 
Doesn't make any difference how shite Glenavon are. You stretched the point. I saw him at more Crewe games than he ever played at City.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 13, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Doesn't make any difference how shite Glenavon are. You stretched the point. I saw him at more Crewe games than he ever played at City.


 
Alright if you really want to be pedantic give the credit to Armagh GAA.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 27, 2012)

Rangers face a trip to Highland League champions Forres Mechanics following the draw for the second round of the Scottish Cup.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19389546


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 27, 2012)

A nice little earner, as they say.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 28, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Rangers face a trip to Highland League champions Forres Mechanics following the draw for the second round of the Scottish Cup.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19389546


 
Am at a wedding do on Saturday for a mate from Forres, might be a laugh to see what his folks are saying...


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 28, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Rangers face a trip to Highland League champions Forres Mechanics following the draw for the second round of the Scottish Cup.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19389546


 
They really aren't loving those away trips at the moment. Fingers crossed there's more misery coming their way on their travels.


----------



## inflatable jesus (Aug 29, 2012)

Newco anchorage said:


> .Champions league football ? You must be on drugs then if you think you will get there again.


 
Anchorage, if you're out there somewhere...

Get it up ye!


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 29, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Anchorage, if you're out there somewhere...
> 
> Get it up ye!


 
is the footie forum viewable to non-members? if so, he's spitting feathers at your post.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2012)

inflatable jesus said:


> Get it up ye!


he's probably 'got it up' him on some perverse webcam being viewed by hun perverts everywhere


----------



## Balbi (Aug 29, 2012)

Now, now. The bad, stupid, moronic, frustrating man is gone.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 30, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Now, now. The bad, stupid, moronic, frustrating man is gone.


You forgot sexist and patronising


----------



## Balbi (Aug 30, 2012)

Of course I did dear, now don't worry your pretty little head about it.

[runs]


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-20074388

Whyte with a tape recorder,love it


----------



## weepiper (Oct 25, 2012)

wow anchorage really was the only rangers fan on here by the way this thread has been deid since he got banned.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 25, 2012)

If you look back a few neutrals came in to discuss but left because of the atmosphere, me included.

All that's left now are the celtic fans with no-one to slag and a dead thread.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 25, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> If you look back a few neutrals came in to discuss but left because of the atmosphere, me included.
> 
> All that's left now are the celtic fans with no-one to slag and a dead thread.


 
'neutrals' lol.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Oct 25, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> If you look back a few neutrals came in to discuss but left because of the atmosphere, me included.
> 
> All that's left now are the celtic fans with no-one to slag and a dead thread.


 
T'is true, I came on as a nuetral to reminisce about how brilliant it was as a child to see both Celtic AND Rangers win European Cups in the 1960s and 70s, and that it's such a shame now that sectarianism has become more important than the football. Apparently I was well out of order.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 25, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> If you look back a few neutrals came in to discuss but left because of the atmosphere, me included.
> 
> All that's left now are the celtic fans with no-one to slag and a dead thread.


 
Course you did Malcolm....


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 26, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> If you look back a few neutrals came in to discuss but left because of the atmosphere, me included.
> 
> All that's left now are the celtic fans with no-one to slag and a dead thread.


 
That's because the lefty liberals on urban see it being "cooler" to have Celtic as their 2nd/Scots team.

Rangers are an unfashionable club in these circles.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 26, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> That's because the lefty liberals on urban see it being "cooler" to have Celtic as their 2nd/Scots team.
> 
> Rangers are an unfashionable club in these circles.


 
Or people have supported Celtic since they were kids? No, couldn't be that could it, nah.....


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 26, 2012)

weepiper said:


> 'neutrals' lol.


 
Explain the lol (as in laugh out loudm not the other one)


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 26, 2012)

C'mon you know what I'm on about, the types who have Celtic, St Paulie, Livorno, Barcelona etc as their "adopted" teams.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 26, 2012)

i always liked raith rovers for some reason.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Oct 26, 2012)

Heart of Midlothian does it for me.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 26, 2012)

Aberdeen here because of family.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 26, 2012)

Andrew Hertford said:


> T'is true, I came on as a nuetral to reminisce about how brilliant it was as a child to see both Celtic AND Rangers win European Cups in the 1960s and 70s, and that it's such a shame now that sectarianism has become more important than the football. Apparently I was well out of order.


Scottish football doesn't have much interest for me but the current rangers situation was certainly worth discussing.

What I got was being called a liar (you can't be neutral apparently,) bigoted abuse, and an accusation that I was some kind of sex pest. Class acts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2012)

What kind of sex pest?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 26, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Scottish football doesn't have much interest for me but the current rangers situation was certainly worth discussing.
> 
> *What I got was being called a liar (you can't be neutral apparently,) bigoted abuse,* and an accusation that I was some kind of sex pest. Class acts.


 
People can be, you simply aren't. Your snide remarks at equationgirl, silence when anchorage made sectarian comments but hissy fits at alleged bullying of anchorage make that quite evident....

And yes it's worth discussing, but it's difficult to discuss when the only regular Ranegrs fan believed it's all a conspiracy and that Rangers have and had done nothing wrong. But again you studiously ignore those salient points.... neutral hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 26, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> What kind of sex pest?


 
No, he usually admires them if they're also Scottish and apparentkly left-wing. He is not one.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 26, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> C'mon you know what I'm on about, the types who have Celtic, St Paulie, Livorno, Barcelona etc as their "adopted" teams.


 
What about those of us who were born in Rutherglen and had to suffer watching Celtic in the early 90s? Whilst attending a proddy non-denom school. Happy days.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 26, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Scottish football doesn't have much interest for me but the current rangers situation was certainly worth discussing.
> 
> What I got was being called a liar (you can't be neutral apparently,) bigoted abuse, and an accusation that I was some kind of sex pest. Class acts.


 
I don't recall you getting bigoted abuse on the thread, or accused of being a sex pest. I do recall your apparent disbelief that equationgirl was an Aberdeen fan as she "dared" to speak out against Rangers.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 26, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I don't recall you getting bigoted abuse on the thread, or accused of being a sex pest. I do recall your apparent disbelief that equationgirl was an Aberdeen fan as she "dared" to speak out against Rangers.


There were two rangers threads running concurrently at that time.

However, I don't want to start up another argument (or feed one), I'm not interested. I was uncomfortable in the thread(s) so I left, I wasn't a dick about it.

I'll say this though...newco wasn't a troll. He had no idea, I'm sure, about the user names rule. I can't recall him posting on any non-football threads. He wasn't any better or worse than many others posting in football but you all kept silent and let him be banned, one poster actually saying he was a troll to a mod. imo that was an outright, deliberate lie.

I wanted to post that quite a while ago but was concerned it would just bring more arguing.

There was some good banter in here at times.   Hope all your teams do well.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 26, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> There were two rangers threads running concurrently at that time.
> 
> However, I don't want to start up another argument (or feed one), I'm not interested. I was uncomfortable in the thread(s) so I left, I wasn't a dick about it.
> 
> ...


 
Apart from the libellous and sectarian comments he endlessly posted? Either a troll or a bigot, neither of which adds value to the forum.

As for "let him be banned", he managed that all on his own.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 26, 2012)

weepiper said:


> wow anchorage really was the only rangers fan on here by the way this thread has been deid since he got banned.


what did he get banned for out of interest? I didnae realise.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 26, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> There were two rangers threads running concurrently at that time.
> 
> However, I don't want to start up another argument (or feed one), I'm not interested. I was uncomfortable in the thread(s) so I left, I wasn't a dick about it.
> 
> ...


 
That's a lie but par for the course frankly....


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 26, 2012)

manny-p said:


> what did he get banned for out of interest? I didnae realise.


 
Having two log-ins.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 26, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Having two log-ins.


 
Which was the silliest thing ever*.  Creating a new log-in as Newco Anchorage was about the only thing of value he did on the boards.  Well it made me laugh anyway.

Anyway, yeah.  Can't say he'll be missed much.

*I appreciate rules is rules and all, but there were 101 'proper' reasons to ban him, imo.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 26, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Which was the silliest thing ever*. Creating a new log-in as Newco Anchorage was about the only thing of value he did on the boards. Well it made me laugh anyway.
> 
> Anyway, yeah. Can't say he'll be missed much.
> 
> *I appreciate rules is rules and all, but there were 101 'proper' reasons to ban him, imo.


 
I thought the 'Newco Anchorage' log in was funny as it goes, seemed appropriate. Din't agree with his banning, I said so, and still don't.


----------



## Lock&Light (Oct 27, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> I thought the 'Newco Anchorage' log in was funny as it goes, seemed appropriate. Din't agree with his banning, I said so, and still don't.


 
I didn't like his constant vilification of, among others, Jock Stein, but I agree that he shouldn't have been banned.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

As a comedic interlude Charles Green said on radio this morning he's staying at Rangers until they win the Champions League....As an aside he's also said recently that as long as he's still there Rangers won't join the SPL....

Stop sniggering at the back.....


----------



## manny-p (Oct 29, 2012)

His banning is again evidence of the catholic mafia in action.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 29, 2012)

manny-p said:


> His banning is again evidence of the catholic *mafia* in action.


 
mhafia


----------



## working area (Oct 30, 2012)

Rangers win their first away game in division 3. I went to the Annan game and after the police photographed every passenger on the train  i went to the match.  Left at half time as I couldn't see the whole pitch. ICT tomorrow night and another SPL scalp.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 30, 2012)

working area said:


> Rangers win their first away game in division 3.


 
Hold the front page, Rangersx win a game away.....



> I went to the Annan game and after the police photographed every passenger on the train i went to the match.


 
The photographers will still be in shock. As will the locals.



> Left at half time as I couldn't see the whole pitch.


 
Surely not being able to see all of the embarrassing play was a bonus?



> ICT tomorrow night and another SPL scalp.


 
Probably, oh and welcome back.


----------



## working area (Oct 30, 2012)

Me or Rangers.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 30, 2012)

working area said:


> Me or Rangers.


 
You

I rarely welcome things that are irrelevant.


----------



## working area (Oct 30, 2012)

The world record holders are irrelevant ? Oh, and keep my secret identity between us.  I was banned for creepiness.


----------



## working area (Oct 30, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I didn't like his constant vilification of, among others, Jock Stein, but I agree that he shouldn't have been banned.




I've got a warm glow in my tummy. As for stein, look at the vilification on all those who kept savile and his friends acts a secret. I wonder if the Scottish mhedia will open that can of worms.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Oct 30, 2012)

So the bad, stupid, moronic, frustrating, sectarian, sexist and patronising blert is back then.


----------



## working area (Oct 30, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> So the bad, stupid, moronic, frustrating, sectarian, sexist and patronising blert is back then.




I see I'm still the cunt magnet. I wish I could get rid of it. Don't worry I'm just on for the day then I'm off to bluer pastures.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 30, 2012)

working area said:


> I see I'm still the cunt magnet. I wish I could get rid of it. Don't worry I'm just on for the day then *I'm off to bluer pastures*.


 
HMRC?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 30, 2012)

working area said:


> The world record holders are irrelevant?


 
To me they are yes, perhaps when your confused and multi-personality owning owner forgets he won't take you into the SPL while he's around you'll become relevant. Until you're in the top league you're no more relevant than Stirling Albion.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 30, 2012)

working area said:


> *I see I'm still the cunt magnet*. I wish I could get rid of it. Don't worry I'm just on for the day then I'm off to bluer pastures.


 
Is that a flowery reference to your attachment to R(IP)angers?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Oct 30, 2012)

Wankeradge still as polite, charming and endearing as ever then.


----------



## working area (Oct 30, 2012)

The SPL won't be around for much longer. Hearts are just the first to find out they can't live without us, while we can live without the SPL. World record crowds watch us at Ibrox while the tv audiences  dwarf the SPL audiences to watch us. The only show in town, as always.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 30, 2012)

Still as fucking deluded.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 30, 2012)

working area said:


> The SPL won't be around for much longer. Hearts are just the first to find out they can't live without us, while we can live without the SPL. World record crowds watch us at Ibrox while the tv audiences  dwarf the SPL audiences to watch us. The only show in town, as always.



World record my arse, can't even sell out ipox even with the number of freebies dished out. Oh and btw, until you add about 20k to the capacity you're incapable of hosting a "world record crowd".

Does give me my second favourite new joke after Sevco:

Q. How many zombies does it take to change a lightbulb?

A. NEW WORLD RECORD TIMMY!


----------



## working area (Oct 30, 2012)

deleted


----------



## weepiper (Oct 30, 2012)

oh god, do us all a favour and fuck off again, eh?


----------



## Balbi (Oct 30, 2012)

As subtle a returner as a pissed up firky.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 30, 2012)

working area said:


> deleted


 
Leaving aside your ever so tasteful remarks, your team are an irrelevance, useful only to show where a servile media get you to. The "world record attendances" claim is so easily dis-proven, it's an embarrassment how the mainstream media are so eager to lap up the latest guff from Edmiston Drive. Irony is, all that's done is suppress your support's desire to ask the right questions of the people who run your club.

Do us a favour and piss off until you come up with a thought that hasn't came straight from Follow Follow, Vanguard Bears or Rangers Media. See, if that happens, you might be mature enough to converse with the grown ups.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 30, 2012)

working area said:


> I know the big bad Rangers haunt your every second of living.


 
A cursory glance at the lack of posts here show that to be as factually correct as your not so world records or your recent tax returns.

Pip pip....


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 30, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Aberdeen here because of family.


Same although I'm supporting Berwick Rangers this season because they're ace


----------



## Lock&Light (Oct 30, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Same although I'm supporting Berwick Rangers this season because they're ace


 
The best Rangers in their division.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 30, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> The best Rangers in their division.


I saw my dad at the weekend and he's still gutted about the disallowed goal in the Glasgow Rangers game. He's gutted


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 31, 2012)

working area said:


> ICT tomorrow night and another SPL scalp.


 
Whoops.......


----------



## manny-p (Oct 31, 2012)

working area said:


> deleted


welcome back brother


----------



## Ungrateful (Oct 31, 2012)

It was great that this season Rangers' Glasgow derbies are against Queens Park. Given their current lack of success in cups (so much for SPL or even 2nd Div. scalps) it means they'll still get a chance to play at Hampden....


----------



## manny-p (Oct 31, 2012)

Won't the old firm meet in any of the domestic cups?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 31, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Won't the old firm meet in any of the domestic cups?


 
Possibly in the Scottish Cup if they get past Alloa at the weekend.


----------



## manny-p (Oct 31, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Possibly in the Scottish Cup if they get past Alloa at the weekend.


Good stuff. Look forward to the pulmelling that they will receive.


----------



## Ungrateful (Nov 4, 2012)

It's early days, I know for such an analysis, but according to figures available on (http://soccernet.espn.go.com/) of the 10 teams who were in the SPL last season, as well as this, in order to make the comparison, six of them are recording a higher average home attendance this season compared to the last one in which an irreplacable Rangers were, erm, replaced. Despite the recession now going into the fifth year. So at least the immediate meltdown of the SPL, predicted by some of the more delusional and self-important Rangers fans, seems to have been avoided.


----------



## framed (Nov 4, 2012)

manny-p said:


> Won't the old firm meet in any of the domestic cups?


 
There is no "old firm" manny... 

_Not In Our Name CSC_


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 16, 2012)

Saw this washed up on the river today.


----------



## agricola (Nov 20, 2012)

Ye Olde Rangers have won their tax case, unbelievably.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 20, 2012)

agricola said:


> Ye Olde Rangers have won their tax case, unbelievably.


 
Yup, but who cares. They still owe tax just not as much. The tribunal also foubnd them guilty of consciously hiding side letters. And those who got the loans have to pay them back.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 7, 2013)

Funny as...



> The company which runs Rangers Football Club faces the prospect of a winding-up order over a disputed bill, despite denials from the club.
> 
> The disputed amount is thought to be around £400,000.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-21370477


----------



## Ungrateful (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh dear, a supporters club for a team that went bankrupt in a town whose own football club have gone bankrupt is closing down due to financial losses.... Maybe a Newco supporters club can be formed.

http://www.northantstelegraph.co.uk/news/local/end-of-era-as-rangers-club-shuts-1-4763005.

On other matters though, I am wondering about the sense of relegating a football club who, as a result of that demotion, have an almost unassialable lead in their divison with over a 1/3 of the season to go, have beaten a number of teams from higher divisions in cup matches and are averaging over 2.6 points a game (that is to have droped points in only 4 of their league games so far this season). Still enough about Queen of the South. How are the Team-Formerly-Known-as-Rangers doing?


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 4, 2013)

Sky sports news report Ibrox to be renamed to highest bidder. Rangers lose £7million.
£5 to call it cardinal Keith o'brien memorial arena


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2013)

Bumped because of this, which if true - and there seems to be strong evidence to suggest that it is - is incredible.  How far will they be demoted this time?  Will anyone be seeing the inside of a cell over this?



> BBC Scotland has learned the former owner of Rangers is threatening to go to court to prove he still owns the club's assets.
> 
> Craig Whyte led the club into administration and liquidation last year before a consortium led by Charles Green took control.
> 
> ...


----------



## agricola (Apr 8, 2013)

More Green:



> "I was brought up in a mining community where whether someone was black, white, Catholic, Salvation Army, Protestant made no difference. When I played at Worksop Town, the other striker was 'Darkie' Johnson. Now if I say that today I could go to jail. You know, Imran will come into the office regularly and I'll say, 'How's my Paki friend?'


----------

